# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  برنامه ای کوچک جهت  یادگیری   Client / Server

## Mahdi_S_T

با سلام

بیایید با هم  یک برنامه کوچک برای Client / Server  بنویسیم تا بتونیم از روی آن طریقه برنامه نویسی شبکه را یاد بگیریم . ممنون  :?:

----------


## aliasghar

ببین مهدی جان
client / server اینقدر ها هم که فکر میکنی چیز ترسناکی نیست فقط اسمش یه مقدار بد در رفته و باید یه تمهیداتی هم برای کار کردن چند نفر با هم (در شبکه و بر روی یک برنامه ) بکار برد که بیشترشون توی engine دیتابیس پیاده سازی میشه

بهر حال فکر میکنم بهتره خودت یه برنامه را شروع کنی و مشکلاتت را در اینجا از دوستان بپرسی

موفق باشی

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

مشکل اینجاست که من فقط می دانم توسط ADO می توان بر نامه شبکه نوشت و بس ؟

----------


## aliasghar

خوبه 
پس شروع کن و بجای کامپوننتهای TTABLEو... معمولی از TADOTABLEو TADOQUERY و اینها استفاده کن
برای شروع کار بد نیست چند تا جدول اطلاعاتی هم در یکی از engine های معمول مثل SQL SERVER یا
 INTERBASE یا ACCESS  بسازی 

ببین شروعش آسونه
اگه با SQL server  یا interbase ساختی شاید بتونم سوالهایی که برات پیش میاد را جواب بدم و گرنه بقیه دوستان هستند و من هم یاد میگیرم

 :wink:

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

با تشکر از راهنمایی شما

شروع کردم  :flower:

----------


## kimia1

ببین اگه شروع کردی و تونستی یاد بگیری(که حتما یاد میگیری) بحث را توی همین تاپیک ادامه بده..چون مثل این که کسی نمی خواد از اطلاعاتش مصرف بشه(میترسن تموم بشه :قهر: ).من هم منتظرم :wink:

----------


## rambod51

سلام
منم به این درد مبتلا هستم بخ منم کمک کنید
1. برای ایجاد بانک در sqlserver  چه کار باید کرد و چه برنامه ای را باید نصب کرد
2. برای INTERBASE چی
ممنون از شروع این کار
منم هستم کمک کن تا باشم

----------


## aliasghar

sql server نسخه های متفاوتی داره که میتونی از بازار تهیه کنی 
برای نصب بر روی XP  نسخه Desktop  یا profetional باید تهیه بشه

interbase  همراه cd  دلفی هست البته licence  داره ولی برای شروع کار خوبه

پیشنهاد من sql server هست

در ضمن



> چون مثل این که کسی نمی خواد از اطلاعاتش مصرف بشه(میترسن تموم بشه  ).



این حرف هم اشتباهه ( خیلی ها بدون هیچ انتظاری هر چیزی که بلد باشن را یاد میدن)!!!
در مورد client /server هم
من اینجا هستم و روزی یک بار هم به این سایت سر میزنم و تا حدی که بلد باشم کمک میکنم

----------


## kimia1

> این حرف هم اشتباهه ( خیلی ها بدون هیچ انتظاری هر چیزی که بلد باشن را یاد میدن)!!! 
> در مورد client /server هم 
> من اینجا هستم و روزی یک بار هم به این سایت سر میزنم و تا حدی که بلد باشم کمک میکنم


اولا ممنون که یکی پیدا شده میخواد کمک کنه...ثانیا اگه یه سر به تاپیک های قبلی بزنید به حرف من میرسید..
راستی علی اصغر فامیلی شما رضایی نیست :?:  :wink:

----------


## rambod51

ممنون میرم سراغش ببینم چکار می تونم بکنم

----------


## aliasghar

نه ، یه چیزه دیگست

در ضمن من هم منتظرم ببینم شما (ها) چیکار میکنید؟  { کار را شروع میکنید یا نه ؟}

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

با تشکر از همه دوستان که این تاپیک را فعال نگه می دارند

 دوستان در نوشتن برنامه شبه آیا  باید یک برنامه جهت سرور نوشت ویک برنامه جهت کلاینت ها

----------


## Mohammad S

> آیا باید یک برنامه جهت سرور نوشت ویک برنامه جهت کلاینت ها


شاید بستگی به کار شما داشته باشد. من در حال حاضر فقط یک برنامه در جهت کلاینت نوشته ام و بانک اصلی در سرور قرار دارد. همین.

----------


## hotice

سلام
به نظر من باید رفت سر کار عملی از همینجا شروع میکنیم.البته من چیز زیادی بلد نیستم و امدم یاد بگیرم.
خوب من شروع کردم .
File>New
یک پروژه جدید حالا باید چیکار کنیم.
خوب به نظر من برای این پروژه چون همه گانی هست یعنی همه توش دست داریم یک سری اصول و قوانینی بزاریم که همه مون ازش پیروی کنیم که اگه یکی مون به مشکلی برخورد کرد بقیه بتونند راحت جوابشو بدن و بعد این که همه ما توشرایط یکسانی باشیم.
خوب یکی یکی قوانین رو به کمک هم مینویسیم.
1- نوع دیتا بیس.
2-چگونگی کار برنامه(یعنی برنامه باید چه کاری انجام بده و چطوری کار کنه)
.
.
خوب هم نظر بدید و هم اصول دیگه رو بگید که زود شروع کنیم
همگی موفق باشید. :)

----------


## rambod51

من یه سی دی از sql را پیدا کردم به نام پرسونال که روی ویندوز 98 نصب میشه اونو نصب می کنم ولی دو تا مشکل هست
1. روی بعضی از سیستم ها نصب میشه و روی بعضی دیگر با خطا نصب می شه
2. طریقه تنظیم کردن اونو بلد نیستم فکر کنم باید برای اون یه سرور مجازی تعریف کنی

در ضمن برنامه داروخانه را شروع کنیم اونم با sql  server اگه اجازه بدین چون دارای بنکهای زیادی و ارتباط های مختلفی می باشه
شما هم نظرتونو بدین ممنون ـ من قبلا این برنامه رو بصورت سینگل نوشتم و برای شروع اطلاعاتی راجع به اون دارم

----------


## hotice

سلام
به نظر من زیاد فرقی نمی کنه برنامه چی باشه یکی رو انتخواب کنیم وشروع کنیم.
بقیه با بانک SQL SEVER موافقند؟
با برنامه ای که rembod51 گفت چی ؟
به نظر من زیاد فزقی نمی کنه.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

من موافقم
جناب رامبود، شما فیلد های جدول،‌ نوع  آنها،‌ طول آنها و اسامی جداول را تعیین کنید. 
یک نکته: بهتر است اسامی جدول با حرف یا کلمات خاصی شروع شود مثل tb_anbar_daro, tb_ bank_code_hesab در این دو مثال هم مشخص شده که Table داریم هم نوع کاربرد آن مشخص شده مثل بانک یا انبار و در نهایت نام آن آمده. در SQL Server بهتر است حتما از این روش استفاده شود تا جداول شما لابلای جداول سیستمی خود اس کیو ال سرور گم نشود.

موفق باشید. 8)

----------


## JavanSoft

> جداول شما لابلای جداول سیستمی خود اس کیو ال سرور گم نشود


اگر هم گم شد با کلیک روی نوع می توانید فقط انهایی که USERهستند را نگاه کنید

----------


## aliasghar

یک بار ، یکی از دوستان به من گفت سنگ بزرگ نشانه ننداختن است

من یه برنامه کوچکتر مثل دفتر تلفن را پیشنهاد میکنم  :flower:

----------


## hotice

سلام به همه



> یک بار ، یکی از دوستان به من گفت سنگ بزرگ نشانه ننداختن است


این حرف درست است پس بهتر ه که یک برنامه رو سیریع انتخواب کنیم و زود شروع کنیم.
من با اجازه بقیه برو بچ چند برنامه رو پیشنهاد میدم و ظرف مدت *دو روز* از این پیشنهاد رای گیری میکنیم.(این پیشنهاد روز 4 شنبه داده شده و روز جمعه برنامه شروع می شود)
بعد شروع به ساخت بانک  اطلاعاتی و بقیه ماجرا...
خوب برنامه های پیشنهادی :
1) دفترچه تلفن (البته نه از این 200 تومانی هاش  :wink: )
2)سیستم مکانیزه دارو خانه  :shock: 
3)برنامه ویدپو کلوپ
4)کتابخانه
5)اقا دیگه چیزی نیست همون چهارتا کافیه .

 اول خودم نظر بدم  سیستم کتابخانه چون هم کوچک نیست که کم باشه بعد هم تقریبا همه با ساز و کارش اشنا هستیم
هم شاید بعدا بدرد بخورد   :دلار: 

خوب بانک برنامه که مشخص شد SQL SERVER . دیگه تغیر نمیکند یعنی
خواهشمندیم درباره بانکش دیگه صحبت نشه که هم از بحث دور میشیم و هم قضیه سنگ بزرگ پیش میاد و علامت...

خوب نظر بدید

موفق باشید. :)

----------


## hotice

سلام به همه بچه ها
چی شد مثل اینکه قضیه سنگ و علامت نزدن پیش اومد.
کسی نمی خواهد این بحث رو ادامه بدهد.
همگی موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

به نظر من سیستم ویدئو کلوپ بهتره چون ساده تره. برنامه کتابخانه کمی پیچیده و دردسر ساز خواهد بود. ببینم نظر دوستان چیه. :wink:

----------


## aliasghar

> این پیشنهاد روز 4 شنبه داده شده و روز جمعه برنامه شروع می شود


جمعه هم تمام شد و هنوز تصمیمی گرفته نشده  :mrgreen: 

بهتره یک رای گیری انجام بشه

----------


## hotice

سلام



> جمعه هم تمام شد و هنوز تصمیمی گرفته نشده


چرا تصمیم گرفته شد و با یک نظر سیستم ویدپو کلوپ انتخواب شد. :wink: 

طراحی بانک مونده که چند نفره انجام میدیم.
حلا یک ویدپو کلوپ چه چیزهای برای طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی لازم داره.
خوب بگید تا بانک رو باهم طراحی کنیم.

وبعد اقا اینهمه این تایپک رو نگاه میکنید بابا نظر بدید.

موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

اول باید ببینیم چه چیزهایی باید ذخیره شود و چه چیزهایی در آینده نیاز خواهیم داشت.
مشخصات افراد عضو ویدیو کلوپ،‌ مشخصات فیلمها،‌ بانکی برای ثبت اطلاعات فیلمهای برداشت شده
البته به شرطی که حسابداری لازم نباشد.

منتظرم که دیگر دوستان هم نظر بدهند. :shock:

----------


## aliasghar

اوه   
جدا" ویدئو کلوپ انتخاب شد  :خیلی متعجب: 
یعنی هیچ انتخاب ( پیشنهاد ) بهتری نیست؟   :قهر:

----------


## kimia1

بابا کجا رای گیری کردید و ویدپو کلوپ انتخاب شد  :متفکر:  فکر کنم کتابخونه بهتر باشه..حالا هر جور راحتید شروع کار مهمه
من هم هستم...بسم الله...

----------


## rambod51

سلام
البته من به شخصه با برنامه ویدئو کلوپ مخالف هستم چون خیلی ساده به نظر می اید و اون روابط خاص جداول رو نداره ولی به نظر دوستان احترام می زارم و اونو قبول می کنم
اما جداول
1. جدول مشخصات فردی مشتریان اعم از مشترکین و غیره 
1. شماره اشتراک 2. نام 3. نام خانوادگی 4. نام پدر 5. تاریخ عضویت 6. آدرس 7. شماره تلفن
2. بانک فیلمها
1. نام فیلم 2. کارگردان 3. محصول 4. نام بازیگر اصلی 5.تعداد نسخه 6. تعداد حلقه 7.نوع ـ فیلم یا سی دی 8. مبلغ ـ اگر توسط مشتری برگردانده نشود مورد استفاده قرار خواهد گرفت و برای تعیین سرمایه 9. تاریخ خرید
3. جدول اجاره فیلم
1. نام مشترک ـ که بر اساس انتخاب نام یا شماره اشتراک انتخاب می گردد 2. نام فیلم 3. نوع - فیلم  یا سی دی 4. نوع رهن ـمنظور نوع کارتی است که مشتری امانت می دهد مثل کارت شناسایی ، گواهی نامه و ... 5. تاریخ دریافت 6. تاریخ برگشت 7. کرایه هر شب ـاین فیلد نباشه بهتره 8. مبلغ کل اجاره ـ که اینم فیلد نیست اما اگه باشه بهتره اونم برای تعیین در امد ماهیانه کلوپ
فقط به این نکته باید توجه شود که مشتری ممکن است که مشترک نباشد و دارای کد اشتراک نیست پس سیستم باید یک شماره مجازی برای ایمگونه مشتریان در نظر بگیرد یا فاقد شماره اشتراک ذکر شود
اینم نظر من امید وارم بدرد بخوره
راستی طریقه تنظیم sql رو توی محیط ویندوز 98 نفرمودید به نظر من بهتره که کار رو در ویندوز 98 شروع کنیم البته این یه تجربه است

----------


## Mohammad S

در مورد جدول اجاره فیلم بهتر است حتما از کلید استفاده کنیم یعنی شماره فیلم،‌ شماره اشتراک شخص و برای همان رکورد هم یک فیلد شماره قرار دهیم.

----------


## hotice

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان
اولا در مورد رای گیری



> ظرف مدت دو روز از این پیشنهاد رای گیری میکنیم.(این پیشنهاد روز 4 شنبه داده شده و روز جمعه برنامه شروع می شود)


خوب بعد درمورد ویدیو کلوپ خوب از یک ویدیو کلوپ سر کوچه شرع میکنیم بعد نمایندگی هالیوود رو میگیریم.بعد والات دیزنی و همینجور گسترشش میدیم و کل خاور میانه رو ساپورت میکنیم پولش هم شریکی قسمت می کنیم.99٪ من بقیش هم بقیه خوبه نه  :mrgreen: .

در مورد SQL SERVER هم بعد از ظهر من نصبش رو همینجا مینویسم.
طراحی بانکش رو هم می گم انشا الله.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> بابا کجا رای گیری کردید و ویدپو کلوپ انتخاب شد  فکر کنم کتابخونه بهتر باشه..حالا هر جور راحتید شروع کار مهمه


باید به عرض این دوستمان و دوستان دیگر که با ویدیو کلوپ مخالف هستند برسانم که سیستم کتابخانه بسیار هم مشکل است و به آن راحتی که به نظر می آید نیست. من قبلا این سیستم را پیاده کرده ام و با مشکلات آن آشنا هستم. ضمنا مطمئن باشید که اگر ما سیستم کتابخانه هم بنویسیم به قول یکی دیگر از دوستان 1000 تومان هم از ما نمی خرند چون یک سیستم کتابخانه فراتر از آن چیزی است که من و شما فکر می کنیم. سیستم کتابخانه برای پیاده سازی حداقل احتیاج به یک کتابدار دارد. 3 سال پیش که من آن سیستم را نوشتم (البته برای محل خاصی نبود و برای یادگیری خودم می نوشتم) ،‌ سیستم کتابخانه یکی از دانشگاه ها را دیدم که حدود 3 میلیون تومان خریداری شده بود و وقتی امکانات آن برنامه را دیدم تازه متوجه شدم کتابخانه یعنی چه؟!  :mrgreen: 

به همین دلیل من با این نظر مخالف بودم. ضمنا چون هدف فقط آموزش است چه دو بانک داشته باشیم چه 10 بانک.  ما باید نکات اصلی طراحی را یاد بگیریم و در موارد دیگر به کار ببریم.
یک نکته دیگر: برای این پروژه به این دلیل که قرار است چندین نفر روی آن کار کنند بهتر است یکی از افراد فعال در این تاپیک به عنوان مدیر پروژه اتتخاب شوند که نظرات نهایی را ایشان بفرمایند (البته بعد از مشورت با دیگران :wink: ) . من جناب hotice را برای این کار مناسب می دانم (تا نظر بقیه دوستان چه باشد :idea: )
برای شروع  نحوه کار به چه صورت خواهد بود؟ آیا دستورات در اینجا نوشته شده و بقیه افراد آن را بر روی سیستم خود اجرا می کنند یا یک نفر فرم را طراحی می کند و اینجا می گذارد و دیگران آن را تکمیل می کنند (به عواقب و دردسرهای هر یک توجه داشته باشید :roll: )
اگر قرار باشد دستورات در همینجا نوشته شود بهتر است یک شکل و فرم خاص برای دستورات تعیین نمود مثلا 
Name هر فرم بر اساس وظیفه آن فرم باشد مثلا ashkhas, moshakhasate_film یا چیزی شبیه اینها. 
همچنین دستورات هم مثلا به صورت زیر باشد:
ashkhas.Edit1.Text
  moshakhasate_film.ComboBox2.ItemIndex
====
منتظر نظر بقیه دوستان هستم
موفق باشید.

----------


## Gladiator

سلام رفقا ؛

فکر نمیکنید دارید زیادی مساله رو بزرگ میکنید ؟

نوشتن یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی تحت شبکه تونم با اس کیو ال سرور کار زیاد مشکلی نیست .

کافیه شما بتونید برنامه ای رو بصورت Desktop و تک کاربره بنویسید . تنها با در نظر گرفتن چند نکته اساسی میتونید همین برنامه رو به برنامه ای برای شبکه تبدیل کنید .

نکته مدیریتی :

برنامه های سرور / کلاینت تنها برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی نیستند . سعی کنید روی اینجور برنامه ها کار کنید .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

از روزی که این تاپیک توسط من ایجاد شده بیشتر موضوع به نظرخواهی گذشته تا عمل !!!

پس لطفا دوستان دست از نظرخواهی بردارند و کار را شروع کنیم . مهم نیست که برنامه کتابخانه باشد یا کلوپ و یا ... مهم این است که ما بانکی داشته باشیم و عمل Client/Server را روی آن انجام دهیم با توجه به اینکه همه در زمینه بانک اطلاعاتی معلومات کافی دارند.

موفق باشید

----------


## hotice

باعرض سلام خدمت دوستان
قرار شد که نصب SQL SERVER رو بگم.
تویک کتابی در مورد SQL SERVER میخوندم که :



> این محصول 68٪ بازار را به خود اختصاص داده(بنا به اطلاعات سایت مایکرو مانی(سافت)). :!: 
> بنا به ارزیابی TCP-C درزمان نوشتن کتاب مزبور دارای بهترین عملکرد بوده و بهترین رکورد های قیمت وکارایی را به خود اختصاص داده. :shock:


نمی دونم این بنده خدا تا بحال چیزی به اسم ORACLE به گوشش نخورده بوده.

خوب بریم سر نصب SQL SERVER  و پایگاه داده:
یک توضیح کوچولو برای افرادی مثل خودم که تازه کار هستند بدم.
اول پایگاه داده چی هست؟ این جوری تصور کنید جداولی که سطر های اون یک رکورد اند و ستون های اون یک فیلد.(چه تعریفی)
که می تونه این فیلد ها به صورت یونیک یا یکتا تعریف کرد یعنی هیچ فیلدی در این ردیف جدول مثل هم نباشه.که بهش میگن کلید.مثل کلید های خونه که هیچ کلید خونه ای نباید مثل خونه دیگه باشه وگرنه دزد میاد  (:D) 
خوب این فیلد ها در جداول مختلف میتوانند باهم رابطه داشته باشند. :?: برای چی؟
برای اینکه مثلا اگه ما در جدولی شماره : اشتراک/ اسم/ فامیل و .... برای مشترکین داشتیم. وقتی این مشترک فیلمی میبره و قراره که انو در جدولی ثبت کنیم.ازجدول قبلی بجای اینکه اسم فامیل طرف رو بنویسیم شماره اشتراک طرف رو از اون جدول می خونیم و می نویسیم.برای اینکه اشتباهم نشه و شماره ای خارج از لیست مشترکین وارد نشه.

خوب SQL چیه که سرورش چی باشه؟ زبان برنامه نویسی پایگاه داده ساده و استاندارد که برای پرس جو و اعمال تغیرات روی پایگاه داده بدرد میخوره.
SQL SERVER مایکروسافت یک موتور پایگاه داده Client/Server که برنامه هایی که مامی نویسیم روی کلاینت به عنوان اینترفیس کاربر هست خود SQL SERVER روی سرور اجرا میشه و برنامه ما ازطریق شبکه به این بنده خدا دست رسی داره و تمام اطلاعات و جداول روی اون ذخیره میشه.(خوبیش اینه که اگه یک وقت کامپیوترمون رو خراب کردیم اطلاعات از بین نمیره و بعد این که چندین کاربر میتوانند به این داده ها دست رسی داشته باشند).
البته ما چون یک کامپیوتر بیشتر نداریم روی همین نصب میکنیم و ازاون به عنوان هم سرور وهم کلاینت استفاده میکنیم.
 :-x  اصبانی نشید که چقدر حرف زدم.
نرمال سازی سطح یک و دو وسه رو بگم دیگه میریم سرغ نصب برنامه:
فرم نرمال اول(FNF) : در این فرم یک فیلد نمیتواند شامل مقادیر چند گانه باشد.مثلا یک فیلد نمیتواند شامل نام و هم نام خانوادگی باشد.
فرم نرمال دوم(SNF) دراین فرم هر ستون غیر کلید باید به یک کلید وابسته باشد.مثلا جدول فیلم ها باید فیلدی به عنوان کد شناسایی(که کلید هم باشد) درنظر گرفت چون نام فیلم ممکن است با فیلم دیگه اشتباه شود.(مثلا مومیایی اصلی با مومیایی ایرانی)
درضمن باید این فرم شرایط سطح اول را داشته باشد.
فرم نرمال سوم (SNF) در این فرم کلیه ستون های غیر کلید نباید به هیچ ستون غیر کلید دیگری وابسته باشند.
مثلا اگه جدول به اسم ادرس داریم نباید فیلد کد پستی  این جدول به فلید غیر کلیدی مثل شهر وابسته باشد.
باید شرایط یک و دو را داشته باشد.
فرم چهارم و پنجم هم داریم که فعلا بیخی.
یک چیز دیگه زبانی که در SQL SERVER به عنوان پرس و جو استفاده میشه T-SQL  یا Transact_SQL هست.
داره کم کم سر خودم گیج میره   :گیج:  .
خوب بریم سر نصب  :gift: 
من روی این کامپیوتر هنوز SQL نصب نکردم و با هم این کاررو شروع میکنیم:
SQL SERVER دو نوع داره Personal که می شه رو ویندوز 98 نصبش کردو  Enterprise که روی ان تی به بالا نصب میشه.
البته ویرایش های دیگه ای رو داره که مثل Enterprise هست.
من Personal رو نصب میکنم اگه  Enterprise هم نصب کنید اشکالی نداره روند نصبش تقریبا مثل همه.

اول فایل Aoutorun رو اجرا میکنید بعد یک اهنگ کوچولو میشنوید .
Setupرو انتخواب کنید بعد از چند NEXT از شما میپرسه که اسم کامپیوتری را وارد کنید که می خواهید یک نمونه از SQL SERVER روی اون ساخته بشه یا اگه برنامه از قبل روی اون وجود داره اونو تغیر بدید.
Local رو انتخواب کنید و گزینه های پیش فرض رو انتخواب کنید کد 25 حرفی رو وارد کنید.
ازتمام بروبچ مایکرومانی معذرت میخوام :
Microsoft SQL Server 2000 

 Serial Number&#58; RP3HJ-2DD66-MTYPR-V4PW3-XP8PQ
 :oops: شرمنده.
بعد چون هم ابزار Server  و کلاینت رو لازم داریم پس Server and Client Tools رو انتخواب میکنیم.
برای نصب ابزار SQL SERVER گزینه (Client only) هم کافیه.بعد netx و next
خداییش خواستم گزینه Custom رو توضیح بدم ولی خسته شدم .
حیفم میاد تمومش نکنم. :cry: 
دیالوگ Services Accounts فقط برای سیستم های NT Base پدیدار میشود پس برای 98 نمیاد چون این سرویس رو پشتیبانی نمی کنه.
درسیستم عامل های NT base به طور اتوماتیک خود برنامه درپشت صحنه اجرا میشود و نیازی به ران کردن آن نیست.
اگر می خواهید بیش از یک SQL SERVER بشکل یک پارچه استفاده کنید یعنی با سرویس های دیگری مانند Backoffice , Microsoft Exchange Servise بکار برید لازم است که سرویس ها را تحت یک حساب کاربر استفاده کنیم.(فکر نمی کنم)
اگر شما یک Admin شبکه هستید یا کسان خاصی به کامپیوتر شما دست رسی دارند باید برای خدمات سرویس یک حساب جداگانه باز کنید و اگر مثل من توی خونه کار میکنید بهتره گزینه use the local system accont رو انتخواب کنید.و دوتا next
سورت رو باینری انتخواب کنید و تولیستArabic رو انتخواب کنید.
بعد  Next و در صفحه بعد فقط tcp  رو انتخواب کنید. سوکت را پیش فرض همون باشه چندتا next و شروع نصب.
از همه عذر خواهی می کنم اخه اصلا حالم خوب نیست   :گیج:   کمکم افقی میشم.
طراحی رو یکی دیگه بگه چون الان زیاد نرمال نیستم.
با آرزوی سلامتی برای همه.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> برنامه های سرور / کلاینت تنها برنامه های بانک اطلاعاتی نیستند . سعی کنید روی اینجور برنامه ها کار کنید .


جناب گلادیاتور من با نظر شما موافقم ولی این موضوع را اگر ممکن است بیشتر توضیح دهید همچنین عباراتی مثل Master/Detail و ...:oops: 
با تشکر

----------


## hotice

با سلام خدمت دوستان



> فکر نمیکنید دارید زیادی مساله رو بزرگ میکنید ؟ 
> 
> نوشتن یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی تحت شبکه اونم با اس کیو ال سرور کار زیاد مشکلی نیست .


 این برنامه صرفا برای یاد گیری هست و نه چیز دیگری مثل فروش مگه این که نمایندگی فیلم های هالیوود رو بگیریم. (:D) 
برای کسانی مثل من که زیاد چیزی بلد نیستند و اومده اند یا بگیرند.
و از نظرات بزرگانی چون شما بهره مند شویم.خواهش میکنم بیشتر به بحث های عملی بپر دازید تا حرف های بیهوده.
1- باید روی قراردادهای برنامه نویسی یکم تکیه کنیم که برنامه هارو مثل هم بنویسیم.
2-طراحی و اصلاح  بانک مونده که چون الان ساعت 1:22 شب هست می گذاریم برای فردا. :wink: 
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Gladiator

> جناب گلادیاتور من با نظر شما موافقم ولی این موضوع را اگر ممکن است بیشتر توضیح دهید همچنین عباراتی مثل Master/Detail و ...


با سلام ؛

ظاهرا تایید شده که برنامه ویدئو کلوپ رو بنویسید . موفق باشید .

فکر میکنم یکیتون توی کار ویدئو کلوپی چیزی باشه که این پیشنهاد رو تایید کردید .

برای شروع کارها رو دسته بندی کنید و هر کس قسمتی رو به عهده بگیره .

یک نفر طرح برنامه رو مطرح کنه ٬ یکی جدولها رو طراحی کنه ٬ یکی بگه بسم الله ( جنها از اطرافتون دور بشن ) بقیه میخوان چیکار کنن ؟‌ :mrgreen: 

ما هم مینشینیم و مینگریم که در نهایت چه خواهد شد .
موفق باشید .  :heart:  :flower:

----------


## Gladiator

راستی جواب او دوستمون رو هم بنویسم تا دوباره سایت خراب نشده .

برنامه های زیادی میشه نام برد . مثلا کنترل کامپیوتر از راه دور و غیره .... ( Remote Desktop ) .

خوش باشی .

----------


## hotice

سلام
ببخشید نمیدونم چرا من چند روز هرچی ادرس سایت رو میزدم نمیرفت. :cry: 
برا همین نتونستم چیزی بنویسم.
انشا الله طراحی جداول هم میگم. (:D)  البته با اجازه.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## aliasghar

به این میگن یک کلاس خوب با کلی بچه های زرنگ  :wink: 

ولی خالی از شوخی هر وقت زمان نوشتن تریگر یا procedure  شد یا اینکه ...
من هم میتونم کمک کنم

----------


## aliasghar

به این میگن یک کلاس خوب با کلی بچه های زرنگ  :wink: 

ولی خالی از شوخی هر وقت زمان نوشتن تریگر یا procedure  شد یا اینکه ...
من هم میتونم کمک کنم

----------


## hotice

با سلام خدمت تمامی دوستانی که علامقمند به این بحث هستند.
اگه بقیه هم نظرات خودشان را بگویند ما خوشحال می شویم.
یک صحبتی که با دوستان داشتم این بود که از بحث های بیهوده دست برداشته و به کار عملی و علمی بپردازند.

                                     کنون وقت کار است و گفتار نیست            دوصد گفته چو نیم کردار نیست. حافظا!

حالا چه فرق میکنه که برنامه چی باشه مهم اینه که پاستوریزه باشه.......ببخشید کلاینت سرور باشه.و با SQL SERVER باشه و یه چیزی یاد گرفته باشیم.
ثانیا من فکر نمیکنم کسی از بچه ها که توبحث شرکت میکنن ویدیو کلوپ داشته باشند.حد اقل من ندارم. :| 
یکی از دوستان برام پیامی فرستاده بود.می خواستم بگم که بابا من هم مثل خیلی ها چیز زیادی بلد نیستم و دارم همینجا یاد میگیرم. باور کنید. :mrgreen: 
خوب دیگه حرف بسه بریم سر عمل بیل و کلنگ هارو بردارید  (:D) 
اول جداولی که اقای رامبد فیلد های اونو معرفی کرده اند رو بررسی کنیم که جداولمون درست طراحی شده باشه تابعد پیاده سازی شون کنیم.
خوب بطور معمول ببینیم که اگه ما یک ویدیو کلوپ داشتیم و یکم منظم بودیم چه چیزایی نگه داری می کردیم؟
خوب یک لیست از فیلم ها که هم ببینم موجودی خودم چی هست و هم وقتی مشتری اومد اون هم بدونه من چه چیزهایی دارم.
 این جدول شامل چه چیز هایی میتونه باشه؟
1- کد فیلم 2- نام فیلم 3- کارگردان 4- محصول 5- بازیگر اصلی 6- نوع فیلم(VHS یا سیدی یا ....) 7-قیمت هر عدد 8- تاریخ خرید 9- عکس فیلم(شاید زیاد ضروری نباشد فقط برای اینکه ذخیره عکس تو دیتا بیس رو یاد بگیریم)
به نظر من چون ما با کامپیوتر میخواهیم این جدول رو درست کنیم وطبق اصول طراحی دیتابیس باید جلو بریم.یکم باید تغیرات توی این جدول بدیم تقریبا همه چی خوب هست فقط نوع فیلم رو اگه از یک جدول دیگه میخوندیم بهتر بود.چرا؟
ما برای نوع فیلم اگه کد(عددی) را بجای نوع ان وارد کنیم بهتر است اساتید متوجه هستند که عدد بجای کاراکتر کمتر جا در حافظه اشغال میکند.مثلا 100 تا بنویسیم سی دی بهتر است یا 100 بار عدد 1 را وارد کنیم. :?: 
خوب پس جدولی برای نوع هم احتیاج داریم که شامل 1-کد 2- نوع است.
خوب برسیم به جدول ثبت کرایه فیلم ها ! قبلا از این باید مشتریهای خودمون رو دو دسته کنیم چرا ؟ چون از مشتری هایی که عضو این ویدیو کلوپ هستند چیزی به عنوان رهن دریافت نمیشه مثلا شناسنامه یا گواهی
ایا ماباید باید برای ثبت هم دو جدول بگیریم یعنی یکی برای مشترکین و دیگری برای افراد غیر مشترک؟
درجدولی که اقای رامبد زحمتش را کشیده اند فقط یک جدول هست که بنظر بنده حقیر یکم جای اشکال داره با فرض بالا که از مشترکین چیزی به عنوان ودیه گرفته نمیشود اگر مشترکین ما تابه امروز 30000 فیلم از ماکرایه کرده باشند ما 30000 فیلد خالی داریم که توش هیچی ذخیره نشده است یا یک چیزی به اسم مثلا این مشترک است در ان وجود دارد که اضافیست.یعنی یک چنین چیزی را فکر میکنم لازم نداریم.
ایا داشتن دو جدول جداگانه به منزله ان است که ما دو مکان جداگانه برای ورد اطلاعات باید داشته باشیم؟
نه ما میتوانیم از یک فرم برای این کار استفاده کنیم یعنی با تشخیص کد مشترک که فقط یک کد برای افراد غیر مشترک داریم میتواند تعین کننده جدول ذخیره کننده اطلاعات باشد.
خوب جدول مشترکین:
1- کد مشترک 2-نام 3-نام خانوادگی 4-تلفن 5- آدرس 6-مقدار ودیعه
جدولی برای ذخیره مشترکینی که فیلم برده اند:
1-کد مشترک -2 کد فیلم 3- تاریخ گرفتن فیلم 4- تاریخ بازگرداندن فیلم
(من در اینجا به مشکلی برخورد کردم که دوستدارم باهم راه حل آنرا پیدا کنیم فرض کنیم مشترک ما 5 فیلم میبرد ماباید برای این فرد 5 رکورود ایجاد کنیم ایا راهی برای جلو گیری از این که رکورد اضافی ایجاد نشود نداریم)
جدولی برای افراد غیر مشترک
1-کد(این  یک فیلدی هست که به طور اتو ماتیک باورد هر رکورد جدید به ان اضافه میشود) 2-نام 3- نام خانوادگی 4-تلفن 5- آدرس 6- مقدار ودیعه 7- 
جدول فیلم های گرفته شده توسط افراد غیر مشترک:
1- کد(همان کد بالا) 2- کد فیلم 3-  تاریخ گرفتن فیلم 7- تاریخ بازگرداندن فیلم
شاید به نظر شما دو جدول عین هم مشکل داشته باشد(شاید درستش هم همین باشد) یک نکته را باید درنظر گرفت که تعداد افراد غیر مشترک شما انقدر زیاد باشد که روزی باشماره مشترکین شما وارد دعواشود  :?  مثلا اگه کد مشترک شما 100021 باشد شما بعد از یک سال اگه خوب ویدیو کلوپ را اداره کرده باشید ان عددی که همینجور زیاد میشود به این عدد برسد و باهم مشکل ساز شوند وبنده خدا ببیند که بابا یکی دیگه هم فیلم گرفته و به حساب اون گذاشته  :twisted: 
دست اخر یک بانک لازم داریم که کاربرانی که بابرنامه کارمیکنند اطلاعاتشون رو در اون ذخیره کنیم:
1-کد 2- نام  3-نام خانوادگی 4-نام کاربری 5- رمز ورود
ما اگه یک فیلد به بانکی فیلم هارو اجاره میدیم اضافه کنیم میتوانیم کاربری که فیلم را کرایه داده است را هم داشته باشیم نظر شما چیه؟
خوب دیگه چه بانک هایی لازم داریم؟
اگه کسی چیزی به فکرش میرسد بگه.
راستی این چیزایی رو که کفتم نقد مفید کنید که این جور انتقادها باعث پیشرفت و بهتر شدن می شود.
اگه جداول دارای اشکال هست من رو ببخشید چون همین الان که نشستم پای کامپیوتر اونارو نوشتم.بازم میگم اونارو نقد سالم کنید.
باتشکر
ببخشید اگه اشتباه تایپی داره چون کار دارم نمیتونم debugش کنم(اصلاح)
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## rambod51

با سلام دستت در نکه خوبه 
برای کرایه فیلم به تعداد زیاد می تونیم از سه روش استفاده کنیم
1. اسنفاده از آرایه به تعداد فیلم ها ـ کار بی خودی
2. استفاده از یک بانک برای ذخیره فیلمها ـ این بهتره با کد به جدول اصلی مرتبط بشه
3. ذخیره کردن فیلم ها جداگانه و به صورت تکی ـ اشغال حجم اضافی
موفق باشی 
من تا آخرش هستم پس شما هم باشید

----------


## hotice

سلام به همه



> استفاده از یک بانک برای ذخیره فیلمها ـ این بهتره با کد به جدول اصلی مرتبط بشه


اره من دیروز چون خیلی روش فکر نکردم راه حل خوبی پیدا نکردم.
بابا مشکل من اینجا بود که قرار بود برای تمام  افراد غیر مشترک یک کد را درنظر بگیریم.
مثلا همه افراد غیر مشترک ازکد 10020 استفاده کنند.
خوب بانک دومی برای کرایه افراد غیر مشترک حذف شد.!




> اسنفاده از آرایه به تعداد فیلم ها ـ کار بی خودی





> ذخیره کردن فیلم ها جداگانه و به صورت تکی ـ اشغال حجم اضافی


اینهارو نفهمیدم :( 
میشه توضیح بدی
موفق باشی.  :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> (من در اینجا به مشکلی برخورد کردم که دوستدارم باهم راه حل آنرا پیدا کنیم فرض کنیم مشترک ما 5 فیلم میبرد ماباید برای این فرد 5 رکورود ایجاد کنیم ایا راهی برای جلو گیری از این که رکورد اضافی ایجاد نشود نداریم)


درسته که تاریخ بردن فیلم ها یکی است ولی تاریخ برگشت آنها شاید یکی نباشد. پس به نظر من لازم نیست بی جهت به خودمان دردسر بدهیم. :wink:

----------


## hotice

با سلام
اقای رامبد چیز جالبی گفته بودند فرض کنیم یک نفر در روز چند بار برای گرفتن فیلم میاد اون وقت چی؟
چند چیز را باید در نظر بگیریم:
1- ایا ما اسم افراد را در برنامه ثبت میکنیم یا مشخصات چیزی که اورده مثل شناسنامه یا گواهی نامه برای همین کسی دو شناسنامه ندارد(این برای افراد غیر مشترک هست)
2- برای افراد مشترک ما به اندازه بیعانه ای که برای مشترک شدن پرداخت میکند یک سقفی تعین میکنیم که او بتواند سی دی ببرد(مثلا 5000 تومان 5عدد سی دی یا 3 فیلمVHS)
تمام کسانی که فیلم میگیرند محدودیت در بردن فیلم دارند.!
در ضمن به کسی دوتا فیلم از یک نمونه نمیدیم....
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## rambod51

با سلام
شاید بضی از دوستان از این همه جرو بحث خسته شده باشند ولی اینو بگم که این همه حرف لازمه به این حرفها می گن تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم یعنی ما بفهمیم چه چیزهایی ذو باید به سیستم بدیم و یا چه چیزهایی رو باید از سیستم بگیریم تا در هنگام نوشتن برنامه دچار مشکل نشیم و اونو مرتب تغییر ندیم چون نوشتن برنامه رحت تر از تغییر دادن اون بعد از نوشتن برنامه است بگذریم
من پیشنهادم اینه که یه بانک برای بردن فیلمها با 6فیلد درست کنیم
1. کد مشتری ـ به هر مشتری یه کد منحصر بفرد تعلق بگیرد ب2- شماره اشتراک
3. نام فیلم  4.  تاریخ دریافت  5. تاریخ برگشت  6. اجاره هر شب 
پس ما تا اینجا سه بانک داریم 
1. بانک مشترکان
2. بانک فیلم و سی دی
3. بانک اجاره
4. بانک فروش ـ این بانک برای اینه مه اگه یه فیلمی توسط مشتری گم شد یا توسط کلوپ فروخته شد از تعداد موجودی کم شود ـ البته میشه اینو با بان اول یکی کرد حالا هر جوری شما صلاح می دونین عمل کنید
راستی hotice جواب پست منو ندادی  :?:  :gift:  :flower:   :متفکر:

----------


## hotice

سلام به تمام برنامه نویسان



> شاید بضی از دوستان از این همه جرو بحث خسته شده باشند ولی اینو بگم که این همه حرف لازمه به این حرفها می گن تجزیه و تحلیل سیستم یعنی ما بفهمیم چه چیزهایی ذو باید به سیستم بدیم و یا چه چیزهایی رو باید از سیستم بگیریم تا در هنگام نوشتن برنامه دچار مشکل نشیم و اونو مرتب تغییر ندیم چون نوشتن برنامه رحت تر از تغییر دادن اون بعد از نوشتن برنامه است بگذریم


دقیقا صحیح هست.50 امتیاز میری مرحله بعد  (:D) 

مابرنامه رو جوری طراحی میکنیم که برای هر مشترک یک کد خاص در نظر بگبره یعنی بطور اتو ماتیک خودش مثلا از شماره 1001 شروع به تولید کد برای هر مشترک کنه.
شماره اشتراکی که گفتید به نظر بنده لازم نیست چون کد مشتری یا مشترک همون کافیه تقریبا یکی هست.
برای افراد غیر مشترک مثلا کد 1000 را در نظر میگیریم که کد ثابت هست.
بجای نام فیلم هم کد استفاده بشه بهتره چون هم تایپش وقت گیره هم امکان تایپ اشتباه وجود داره.در ضمن به محض ورود کد فیلم برنامه را طوری نتظیم میکنیم که نام انرا نیز بیاورد. (:D) 
اجاره هر شب در بانک باید در بانک نوع فیلم تعبیه شود مثلا سی دی 300 و..... پس همینجا فیلدی به عنوان قیمت اجاره به جدول نوع فیلم اضافه میشود. و در بانک فیلم ها نباشه بهتره چون فیلد جاگیری هست.
پس ما اینجا چهار بانک داریم:
1- بانک مشترکین
2-بانک فیلم ها
3-بانک نوع فیلم ها
4-بانک اجاره

درمورد بانک اخری(بانک فروش) چون فعلا در کار فروش سی دی نیستیم بهتره اونو کنار بگذاریم البته دوستان هرجوری را راحتند چون یکم بحث بزرگ ترمیشه 
برای اینکه ما فیلم هایی که اجاره میدیم نمیتونیم بفروشیم. خدارو خوش نمیاد فیلم دسته دو به مردم بدیم. (:D) 
دیگه لازمه که یکم تومایه های خرید فروش برایم که فعلا جالب نیست به نظر من با همین چند جدول شروع کنیم تا به جاهای بالا بالا برسیم.
جوابتون پست شد اقای رامبد
دوستان اگه کسی بامن کار داره میتونه به من میل بزنه یا ای دی منو ادد کنه معولا اولاین هستم بغیر از شب ها.
Mail &#58; creativeperson_ir@yahoo.com
ID &#58; creativeperson_ir
من به تازگی گروهی ساختم به اسم برنامه نویسان خلاق اگه دوست داشتید میتونید اونو هم ببینید (:D) 
http&#58;//groups.yahoo.com/group/Creative_Programmer
خوب موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

با تشکر از دوستانی که فعالانه در این تاپیک کار می کنند تا من و بقیه دوستان از راهنمایی های آنها استفاده نماییم

در صورت امکان اگر یکی از دوستان زحمت بانک ها و برنامه اولیه را متحمل شود و اینجا بگذارد خیلی عالی می شود چون سریعتر بحث به  برنامه نویسی Client/Server می رسد.

ظاهرا چون از SQL Server  استفاده می شود دوستان جهت کار با آن در دلفی باسیتی کامپوننت SDAC  را تهیه نمایند !؟؟

موفق باشید .

----------


## hotice

با سلام
اگه به نظر شما بانکش چیزی کم نداره پیاده سازی اونو بگم.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## aliasghar

یک پیشنهاد :
اگه میشه یه فیلد به عنوان نوع فیلم درست کنید که نشون بده فیلم مثلا" کمدی هست یا جنگی یا چیز دیگه

در ضمن با اینکار میشه بعدا" به برنامه امکاناتی اضافه کرد که user  با توجه به مباحث مورد نظر خودش دنبال فیلم بگرده

----------


## hotice

سلام
ادرس SDAC اما هرچی کردم دانلود نشود
*** NO Warez Activity ***
اگه تونستید خبربدید یا ادرس دیگه ای پیدا کردید.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## hotice

سلام



> اگه میشه یه فیلد به عنوان نوع فیلم درست کنید که نشون بده فیلم مثلا" کمدی هست یا جنگی یا چیز دیگه


بسیار کار جالبی است .باشه این فیلد هم اضافه شد.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Look in future

سلام دوست عزیز Hotic
ـدرس بده تا برایت بفرستم

----------


## ali643

> سلام
> ادرس SDAC اما هرچی کردم دانلود نشود
> اگه تونستید خبربدید یا ادرس دیگه ای پیدا کردید.
> موفق باشید. :)


*No Warez Activity*
با این کارا آخرش در سایتو تخته می کنند اااااا :evil: 
اگه چیزی خواستید Pm بدید تا لینک رو اونجا بهتون بدم :wink:

----------


## Mohammad S

> ظاهرا چون از SQL Server استفاده می شود دوستان جهت کار با آن در دلفی باسیتی کامپوننت SDAC را تهیه نمایند !؟؟


فکر نمی کنم لازم باشد همان SQL Server Personal 2000 کافی است ضمنا من الان روی سیستمم SDAC نصب نیست ولی به راحتی با SQLServer کار می کنم.  :?:

----------


## aliasghar

احتیاجی به SDAC نیست چونکه با ADO هم میشه به آسونی کار کرد و همه نیاز ها را برآورده میکنه

----------


## rambod51

ممنون با شما تماس خواهم گرفت 
انشاء ا... زودتر شروع کنیم طریقا ایجاد بانکها نیز تدریس شود

----------


## hotice

سلام



> No Warez Activity 
> با این کارا آخرش در سایتو تخته می کنند اااااا  
> اگه چیزی خواستید Pm بدید تا لینک رو اونجا بهتون بدم


سایتی که ادرس اون نمیدونم کجارفت. :wink:  سایتی نبود که............
خوب بگذریم.فکر نمیکنم شرکتی برای اینکه لینکی برای دانلود محصولش توی سایت دیگه باشه بخوات سایت ای رو *تخته* کنه.
آدرس برای دانلود SDAC
http://www.devdirect.com/ALL/sqlserv...px?&Show=Files
خوب بهرحال با همون کمپوننت های دلفی میگیم تا به بروبچ برنخوره.
انشا الله شروع می کنیم.منتظر باشید که طراحی رو بگم چون الان شب هست.فردا......
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوستان کجاپید  :|

----------


## rambod51

یکی بود یکی نبود یه روزی با یکی قرار گداشتیم که یه چیزایی به ما یاد بده قرار بود که یه دو سه تایی بانک توی sql طراحی کنه ولی از بخت بد ما عموه رفت و دیگه بر نگشت ـ رفت و گم شد تو غروب رفت و از همه برید
به امید دیدار دوستان

----------


## Mohammad S

دوستان عزیز می بخشید ولی فکر می کنم الان همه درگیر امتحانات پایان ترم و ....... هستند. لااقل من یکی که الان کاملا مشغولم و اصلا وقت سر خواروندن هم ندارم چه برسه به ...... :mrgreen:

----------


## ladangh

سر کاری بود.
من از اول تا آخر رو خوندم.
ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد.
آخه من هم بلد نبودم .  :متفکر:

----------


## hotice

با عرض سلام و ادب خدمت دوستان



> یکی بود یکی نبود یه روزی با یکی قرار گداشتیم که یه چیزایی به ما یاد بده قرار بود که یه دو سه تایی بانک توی sql طراحی کنه ولی از بخت بد ما عموه رفت و دیگه بر نگشت ـ رفت و گم شد تو غروب رفت و از همه برید


من تقریبا هر روز به این تاپیک سرمیزدم و می تونستم طراحی تیبل رو بزارم اما با خودم گفتم یکم صبر کن ببین چند نفر مشتاق هستند یاد بگیرند.
اما تقریبا بعد از چند روز دیدم هیچ کس هیچی نگفت .



> سر کاری بود. 
> من از اول تا آخر رو خوندم. 
> ولی چیزی دستگیرم نشد. 
> آخه من هم بلد نبودم .


نه سرکاری نبود من امروز عصر طراحی رو میزارم. اما ادامه میدم بشرطی که شما هم نظر بدید و فعال باشید.
همه دوستان موفق باشند. :)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

من قبلا گفتم که بهتر است هر چی سریعتر برنامه نویسی شبکه را شروع کنیم اما تا بحال  به طراحی و نظرخواهی گذشت .
البته این را هم باید بگویم که طراحی بانک ها توسط SQL Server  برای من خیلی جالب خواهد بود . دوست عزیزی هم که گفتن هیچ چیزی دستگیرم نشد .ظاهرا خیلی خیلی عجول هستند 
از  hotics  هم کمال تشکر را دارم   :flower:  و امیدوارم با حرف های دیگران دلسرد نشه . حتما در به بخش Client/Server که برسیم بحث داغ تر می شود .

----------


## ladangh

مثل اینکه کم کم داریم را میفتیم.
خوب اگر اجازه میدهید من هم با شما همراه بشوم.
خیلی عجول نیستم ولی قبول کنید مدت زیادی گذشته ولی هنوز کاری انجام نشده.
البته بعضی وقتها یک شوک خوبه تا دوباره زندگی جریان پیدا کنه.
امیدوارم کسی ناراحت نشده باشه.
من تازه این سایت رو پیدا کردم وعضو شدم و از آشنایی با همه شما خوشحالم.
تقدیم به همه دوستان عزیز :flower:

----------


## hotice

سلام
شرمنده امروز سعی میکنم بفرستم.
اخه سرور ما خرابه.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## hotice

باعرض سلام خدمت دوستان
از تمام شما برای اینکه یکم دیر شد عذر خواهی میکنم خط سرور مون خراب  بود.
خوب از هرچه بگذریم سخن خودمون خوش تراست. (:D) 
جداول مون مشخص شد که به شرح زیر است :

1- بانک مشترکین(tbl_account)
(1-کد مشترک(کلید)از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
2- نام - 20 کارکتر (fname)
3- نام خانوادگی -30 کاراکتر (lname)
4- تلفن 10 رقم(tel)
5- آدرس -50 کاراکتر(add)
6-مقدار ودیعه از نوع پول(deposit) )

2-جدول فیلم ها(tbl_film)
(1-کد فیلم از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
2- نام فیلم 20 کاراکتر (name)
3-کارگردان 20 کاراکتر (director)
4-محصول عدد(2004) (product)
5-بازیگر اصلی 20کاراکتر (actor)
6-نوع فیلم عدد (m_type) -> منظور media type هست
7-قیمت خرید از نوع پول (price)
8-تاریخ خرید ازنوع کارکتر 8 تایی(18/10/83) (s_date) -> منظور shop date
9-عکس فیلم از نوع تصویر (pic)
10- نوع فیلم(منظورم از نوع اکشن یا درام است) - عدد  (ftype) منظور film type )

3-نوع فیلم(برای فیلد شماره 6) (tbl_mtype)
(1-کد اضافه شونده (ID)
2- نوع 10کاراتر(DVD یا SVCD) ا(mtype) )

4-نوع فیلم برای فیلد شماره 10 (tbl_ftype)
(1-کد اضافه شونده (ID)
2- نوع 10کاراتر  (ftype) )

5-بانک اجاره فیلم (tbl_lease)
(1-کد اضافه شونده (ID)
2-کد فیلم - عدد (fID)
3-تاریخ گرفتن 8 کاراکتر (tdate) منظور take date
4-تاریخ باز گرداندن 8کاراکتر (rdate) منظور return date )

6-کد یوزر ها (tbl_user)
(1-کد از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
2-نام 20 کاراکتر (fname)
3-نام خانوادگی 30 کارکتر (lname)
4-نام کاربری 20کاراکتر (uname) منظور user name
5-رمز ورود 20 کاراکتر) (pass)
توجه تمام کدهای اضافه شونده کلید هستند.
نام نوع هارا وقت پیاده سازی میگم.
شما به سه طریق میتوانید دیتابیس های خود را بسازید :
1-ویزارد Database creaton
2-برنامه Enterprise Manager
3-دستور CREATE DATABASE
من با دومی میگم البته زیاد فرق نمیکنه
نام تمام جداول و فیلد های آن کنار انها نوشته شده لطفا برای سازگاری با یک دیگر از نام های یک سان استفاده شود.
خوب حالا چطوری اینارو پیاده سازی کنیم. :wink: 
برای اینکار بهتر است اول SQL SERVER  خود را run کنید.(در استارت منو Microsoft SQL Server بعد Service Manager و کلیک روی Start اگه خودش ران هست که هیچی)
بعد در استارت منو و Microsoft SQL Server  روی Enterprise Manager کلیک میکنیم.
به ترتیب زیر روی گزینه ها عمل میکنیم اول MICROSOFT SQL SERVER بعد SQL SERVER GROUP بعد اسم سرور  احتمالا (local wondows nt) بعد DATA BASE خوب اینجا باید دیتابیس خودمونو بسازیم وقتی باز شد شما دیتابیس های پیش فرض زیر را مشاهده میکنید :
master,model,msdb,.....

ببخشید الان دیگه دیروقته من باید برم لالا  (:D)  تاهمینجا داشته باشید بقیش بعدا
چون سرور ماخرابه نمیتونم همیشه به سایت سربزنم سعی میکنم روزی یک بار بیام.انشاالله بقیش فردا اگه زنده ماندیم.
اگه مشکل املایی داشت ببخشید وقت ندارم.
بازم میگم نظر بدید........
همه گی موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> -4 تلفن 10 رقم(tel)


ممکنه بعضی ها شماره موبایل بدن: پس حداقل 11 رقم (اگر نخواهیم برای تلفن های ثابت کد شهر هم وارد کنیم)  :idea:  حالا شاید لازم شد پس از الان کم نگیریم: 15 بهتره.



> 8- تاریخ خرید ازنوع کارکتر 8 تایی(18/10/83) (s_date) -> منظور shop date


کاملا اشتباه (البته می بخشید جناب Hotic) : ده 10 رقم باید باشه دو تا "/" هم داریم.

 :wink:

----------


## hotice

سلام
یک مدت فکر میکردم کسی این تایپیک رو دنبال نمیکنه.اخه هیچ نظری نبود.
واقعا از نظرات سازنده شما خوشحال شدم اقا محمد. :wink: 
چشم تغیرات اعمال میشه
برای تاریخ اگه 10تابزاریم بجای 83 باید بنویسیم 1383 شاید برای روز مبادا بدرد بخورد مثلا برای ایران 1400 به بعد. (:D) 
خوشحال شدم.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> یک مدت فکر میکردم کسی این تایپیک رو دنبال نمیکنه.اخه هیچ نظری نبود.


تا جایی که وقت داشته باشم دنبال می کنم فقط منتظرم این امتحاناتم تمام بشه  :shock:  :mrgreen:

----------


## Sepidar

جسارتا فکر می‌کنم همان طول 6 برای فیلد تاریخ کفایت می‌کند. چرا که وجود // فقط به حجم جدول اضافه میکند؛ در صورتیکه میتوان در فرایندهای ویرایشی این دو اسلش را به صورت دستی اضافه کرد.

با احترام

----------


## hotice

سلام
طول 6 یا 10؟
اگه 6 باشه در بانک 06/10/83 به صورت زیر باید ذخیره بشه 831006 و اگر 10باشه به صورت 06/10/1383.
اما من میگم 8 تا !  8-)  مایک DB MASK EDIT خودمون مینویسیم(فقط برای یادگیری) که از کلاس BDEDIT مشتق شده باشه که کارمون رو راحت تر کنه.
پس 8 تا میگیریم چون خود ماسک ادیت / رو فیلتر میکنه در ضمن میتونیم برای تاریخ های شمسی بنویسیم. :wink: 
پس 8 تا بهتره.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

اگر دوستان دسترسی به کامپوننت های تاریخ شمسی آقای فراهانی داشته  باشند موضوع تاریخ حل شده است و دیگر احتیاج به کارهای بعدی روی تاریخ نیست

----------


## hotice

سلام
استفاده از کمپوننت خوبه بشرطی که نخواهی از درونش سر در بیاوری مگه اینکه اپن سورس باشه.
چون این تاپیک فقط جنبه اموزشی داره توصیه من اینه که خودمون بسازیم.
البته نظر دوستان هم شرطه.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> جسارتا فکر می‌کنم همان طول 6 برای فیلد تاریخ کفایت می‌کند. چرا که وجود // فقط به حجم جدول اضافه میکند؛ در صورتیکه میتوان در فرایندهای ویرایشی این دو اسلش را به صورت دستی اضافه کرد.


یعنی این دو اسلش این قدر به حجم جدول می افزاید که احتیاج به کار اضافی و شاید هم خطا در برنامه نویسی است؟  :!: 
کامپوننت تاریخ آقای ربیعی مجانی است که البته با سورس هم هست. یک Mask Edit دارای تاریخ را بر روی فرم قرار می دهد.

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوست عزیز hotice 

از اینکه تلاش زیادی را در همه موارد از خود نشان می دهی ممنون   :تشویق:   ولی فکر می کنم این تاپیک که نامش نوشتن برنامه Client/Server بود تبدیل شد به طراحی بانک - آموزش SQL - و حالا نوشتن کامپوننت جهت تاریخ و بعدا هم خدا می داند و اگر بخواهیم اینجوری پیش برویم هیچ وقت به قسمت برنامه نویسی شبکه برنامه  نمی رسیم .

البته این نظر بنده بود و حتما نظر دوستان هم شرط است  :|

----------


## rambod51

با سلام 
من مدتی نبودم
بهتره که  طراحی بانک رو ادامه بدین و بحث طراحی رو تموم کنید و بعد روی بقیه حرف بزنیم. پس روش طراحی رو کامل کنید در ضمن سعی کنید که بانکها رو داخل یک زیر شاخه درون شاخه برنامه ایجاد کنید تا منظم باشه و بتونیم سال کاری رو نیز به راحتی تعریف کنیم

----------


## hotice

با عرض سلام
دوست عزیز جناب  مهدی متن شما جالب بود نمی دونم چرا ولی با خوندن این متن لبخند بر روی لبانم نقش بست. :) 



> فکر می کنم این تاپیک که نامش نوشتن برنامه Client/Server بود تبدیل شد به طراحی بانک - آموزش SQL - و حالا نوشتن کامپوننت جهت تاریخ و بعدا هم خدا می داند و اگر بخواهیم اینجوری پیش برویم هیچ وقت به قسمت برنامه نویسی شبکه برنامه نمی رسیم .


  و اما جواب :
 برنامه ای که برای Client/Server  انتخاب شده یک برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی هست.
برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی نیازمند طراحی دیتابیس .‌آنالیز آن وپیاده سازی می باشد.از آنجا که بانک مورد استفاده SQL SERVER بود جهت اشنایی دوستان راجع به آن کمی توضیح داده شد . وچون برنامه گروهی بود احتیاج به اظهار نظر دوستان نیز داشت.
و در مورد طراحی کمپوننت : چه اشکالی دارد که کمپوننت نویسی هم یاد بگیریم! البته دوستان گفتند که کمپوننت آماده برای منظور مورد نظر هست واحتیاجی به نوشنت آن نیست.
در کل من فکر میکنم منظور شما این بوده که از بحث اصلی خارج نشویم. *چشم*.
خوب بقول آقای رامبد بهتر است برویم طراحی بانک رو ادامه بدیم که بحث کلیشه ای نباشه. 



> سعی کنید که بانکها رو داخل یک زیر شاخه درون شاخه برنامه ایجاد کنید تا منظم باشه و بتونیم سال کاری رو نیز به راحتی تعریف کنیم


چون از SQL SERVER استفاده می شود بانک روی سرور است.
اسامی فیلد ها و هم چنین نام جداول رو مشاهده کردید.
خوب حالا میرسیم به پیاده سازی.



> چطوری اینارو پیاده سازی کنیم.  
> برای اینکار بهتر است اول SQL SERVER خود را run کنید.(در استارت منو Microsoft SQL Server بعد Service Manager و کلیک روی Start اگه خودش ران هست که هیچی) 
> بعد در استارت منو و Microsoft SQL Server روی Enterprise Manager کلیک میکنیم. 
> به ترتیب زیر روی گزینه ها عمل میکنیم اول MICROSOFT SQL SERVER بعد SQL SERVER GROUP بعد اسم سرور احتمالا (local wondows nt) بعد DATA BASE خوب اینجا باید دیتابیس خودمونو بسازیم وقتی باز شد شما دیتابیس های پیش فرض زیر را مشاهده میکنید : 
> master,model,msdb,.....


برای ایجاد یک بانک جدید در صفحه سمت راست کلید سمت چپ میکنیم و  NEWDATABASE را انتخاب میکنیم.
و نام آنرا FilmDataBank میگذاریم و OK.(چون نمی خواهیم برای موضوعی مثل نام بانک وقتمان گرفته شود من با اجازه دوستان یک نام اختیاری انتخاب کردم).روی علامت بعلاوه کنار نام بانک در سمت چپ کلیک میکنیم و در لیست Table را برمی گزینیم.درسمت راست لیستی از جداولی که خود SS ایجاد کرده می بینیم  جداول ما کنار این جداول ایجاد میشود.
بازدن کلید سمت راست وانتخاب New Table به صفحه ایجاد جدول میرویم.چون نام جداول و نام فیلد ها مشخص است من فقط به توضیح کمی در باره نوع ها بسنده میکنم تا سریع از طراحی دیتابیس خارج شویم و به خود برنامه بپردازیم.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1-نوع اضافه شونده : rowversion
{با عرض پوزش داده بالا با توجه به مساپلی که در زیر اورده شده تغیر میکند برای اینکه یک داده از نوع افزاینده یا Auto Incrementing Rowverion بسازیم که داده ما از شماره ای دلخواه شروع به افزایش کند نوع داده را int قرار میدهیم و در پایین در تب ستون ها فیلد هویت Identity را Yes (Not For Replication) میکنیم برای اینکه داده ما تکراری نشود .Identy Speed نقطه شروع را تنظیم می کنیم و برای Identy Incerment مقدار افزاینده یا مقداری که با ورود هر رکورد به این فیلد افزوده شود را نتظیم میکنیم}
2-ما برای کاراکتر از رشته با طول ثابت استفاده میکنیم بجای رشته یا طول متغیر چون کارایی را بالا میبرد.پس Char برای کاراکتر.(اگر توضیحی لازم است در خدمتم)
3-برای ارقام از Int.
4-برای پول هم Money
برای ورود به SS لازم به تعریف کاربرهست که در جدولLogin در Securityتعریف میشود. برای شروع با نام پیش فرض SA که موجود در جدول است وارد می شویم.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خوب الحمد لله از بحث دیتابیس خارج شدیم و میرویم به طراحی (User Interface) یا UI برای UI بهتیرن UIی که User Frindly باشد انتخاب میشود.
خوب اگر نظراتی در این مورد دارید مطرح کنید.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> نوع اضافه شونده : rowversion


من از SQL Server 2000 استفاده می کنم ولی همچین چیزی ندارم!  :shock:

----------


## rambod51

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù Ø°Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² sql desktop Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ú¯ÙØªÙØ¯

----------


## Mohammad S

> ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù Ø°Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² sql desktop Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ù¾Ø±Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÛÙØ·ÙØ±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ú¯ÙØªÙØ¯


Ø±Ø§ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ø®Ø§Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù 
ÙØ®Ø§Ø·Ø¨ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ ÛØ§ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Hotic. Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªØ§Ù ÙÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³Ø®Ù Personal Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ·ÙØ¨Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø°Ú©Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ù :?

----------


## ÙÙØ¯Û Ú©Ø±Ø§ÙØªÛ

Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯Ø Ø´ÙØ§ ÚØ±Ø§ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ø®Ø± Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø­Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯Ø

Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙÛØ³Øª Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Û Client/Server Ù ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ TCP/IP Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±Ø­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø³Ø± Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ

ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨ÛÙ Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Client Ù Server Ù ØªØ¨Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÙâÙØ§ Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙÙÙ ØªÙØ±ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù.

----------


## hotice

Ø¨Ø§Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ù¾ÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ù Ø®Ø§Ø·Ø± Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§ØªÛ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ¹ rowversion  ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯ÛØ± Ø´Ø¯.
ÙÙÙÚÙÛÙ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø²Ø§ÛØ±Û Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª ØªÙØ§Ø³Ø´Ø§Ù.
Ø§ÙØ§ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ rowversion :
ÙØ§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù timestamp Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ² ØªÙØ³Ø· SS Ù¾Ø´ØªÛ Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù *Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ANSI SQL-99 Ø¨Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛØ±ÙØ¯*
Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ø¨Ø§Ø± ÙØ±ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø±Ú©ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛÙØ¯ RV <span dir=ltr>(rowversion)</span> Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯.*Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø³Ø·Ø±Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ² Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ RV ÙÛØ² Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ² Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯.*
*Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÛÚ©ØªØ§ Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ² Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯Ú©Ø§Ø± ØªÙØ³Ø· SS Ø§ÛØ¬Ø§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.*
ØªÙØ¬Ù ÙØ± Ø³Ø·Ø± ÙÙØ· ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø³ØªÙÙ RV Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ø±Ø¯ ÙØ§ ÙØ®ÙØ±Ø¯ (Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ) ÙØ§ ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¹ÙØ¶ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ.
ÛÚ© Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ int ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ³Ø§Ø²ÛÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø±Ø§ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¹ÙØ¶ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ¬Ù ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± row version .




> Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙÛØ³Øª Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Û Client/Server Ù ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Û Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ TCP/IP Ø±Ù Ø´Ø±Ø­ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª Ú©ÙÙØ¯Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯Ø Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø³Ø± Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ


 Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ.
Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ù¾ÙØ²Ø´ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø²ÛØ± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ±ÙÙØ¯Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙØ§Ø±Û Ø±Ù Ø¨Ú¯ÛÙ.
ÙÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ ÙÛ Ù¾Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ø²Ù.(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¹ ØªØ± Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÙ Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ù¾ÛØ¯Ø§Ú©ÙÛØ¯)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ³Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø±ÙØ´ÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ©Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ ØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ / ÙØ§ÙÙ / ØªÙÙÙ / ØªÙÙØ²ÛÙÙ / Ø¨ÛØ³ÛÙ / ÙØºÛØ±Ù......
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ØªÙØ¬Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÛÚ© Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛØ¯.ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙÙØ²ÛÙÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· ÛÚ© Ø·Ø±ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª.Ø¯Ø± Ø¨ÛØ³ÛÙ Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¯ÙØ·Ø±ÙÙ ØºÛØ± ÙÙØ²ÙØ§Ù (ÛÚ©Û ØµØ­Ø¨Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ ÙÛÚ©Û Ú¯ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø¹Ú©Ø³).
Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ§Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ§Ø´ÛÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§ÙÛÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ±ÙÛ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙÛ Ú¯ÙÛÙØ¯.
Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ§Û ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙØªØ±Û ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯.Ø­ØªÛ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ§ Ø´Ø§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ§Û ÙÛØ² ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØªØ¯Ø§ÙÙ <span dir=ltr>LAN(Local Area Network)</span> Ù ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Ø§ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ§Ù TCP/IP Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ¬Ø²Ø§Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛØ´ÙÙØ¯.
<span dir=ltr>TCP (Transmission control Protocols)</span> :Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù Ø§ÙØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Û Ø§Ø²Ø³Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÛÙ ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ Ù ÙÙØµØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· ØºÛØ± ÙÛØ²ÛÚ©Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø³ØªÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ¬ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ¨Ø¹ Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. TCP Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ± Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÛÚ© Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø³Ø±ÛØ§Ù Ø§Ø®ØªØµØ§Øµ ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØµØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙØ§ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ø¨ÛÙÛ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø·ÙÛÙØ§Ù Ø­Ø§ØµÙ Ø´ÙØ¯.
Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ISO Ú©Ù ÙÙØª ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û 4 ÙØ§ÛÙ ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.(ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù ÙØ³Øª Ø)
<span dir=ltr>IP(Internet Protocols)</span> : Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØµØ¯ÙØ± Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ù ÙØ³ÛØ± Ø¯ÙÛ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ø³ØªÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª.Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø±ÙØªÚ©Ù IPv4 Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø¯ÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯.
ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø®Ø§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ´Ø§ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø¯ 10 Ø±ÙÙÛ Ù¾Ø³ØªÛ ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙØ¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø± Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ ÙÛ Ø¢ÛØ¯ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ² Ø®Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú¯Ù ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ.IP ÙÛØ² ÙÙØ´ Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø¯ÙÛ Ø¨Ø± Ø¹ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯.
Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± IP Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯Û 32 Ø¨ÛØªÛ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ§Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª ØªÙØ³ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù ÙØ± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø§Ø² 0 ØªØ§ 255 ÙØªØºÛØ± Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ«ÙØ§ 125.12.33.128 ÛÚ© Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ø§Ø³Øª.Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ§Û A / B / C / D /E ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨ÙÙÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØªØ± ÙØª ÚÛØ³Øª Ø¯Ø± RUN Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø³ØªÙØ± Command Ø±Ø§ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ­Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙÛØ¯.ÙØ³Ù¾Ø³ IPCONFIG Ø±Ø§ ØªØ§ÛÙ¾ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯.
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Client/Server (Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ù / Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ù) : 
ÛÚ© ÙØ¯Ø§ C/S Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÛÚ©Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯.ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ù ØªÙØ§Ø¶Ø§ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø±ÙÛØ³ Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§ÙØ¯.
Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙØª Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§ C/S Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.
Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø¯ ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¹Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯Ø§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØªØ¹ÙÙ Ø¨Ù ÚÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙØ§ Ø§Û ÙØ³Øª.Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÙØ²ÙØ§Ù ÚÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙØªØ± ÙØª Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù  ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Ù¾ÙØ±Øª(Port) Ø§Ø®ØªØµØ§Øµ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙÛØ±Ø³Ø¯ Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø±Ø³ IP Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ù¾ÙØ±Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÛØ² ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯.ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ù¾ÙØ±Øª HTTP 80 Ø§Ø³Øª.ÙÙÙØ¹ ÙØµØ¨ SS Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛØ§Ø¯ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ù¾ÛØ´ ÙØ±Ø¶Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙØ´Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÛÙ ØªØºÛØ± Ø¨Ø¯ÙÛÙ.Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÛØ± ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Û Ø§Ø² Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù.
Ù¾ÙØ±Øª/ ÙØ§Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙØ³Ù
1 / TCPMUX
5 / RJE
7 / ECHO
11 / USERS
53 / DOMAIN
101 / HOSTNAMENIC
110 / POP3
1433,1434 / SQL SERVER
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ÙÙÛØ¯Ø§ÙÙ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ú©Ø§ÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª ÛØ§ ÙÙØ
Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ C/S Ø§Ø³Øª .Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ØªÙÛ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ SS Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÛØ³Øª Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ù... Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©Ù SS Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø±Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª ÙØ§ Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® ÙÛØ¯ÙØ¯.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Inter Face ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø²  ÙÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ±ÙØ¯Û Ú©ÙÚ© Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=5701
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø´ØªØ¨Ø§Ù ØªØ§ÛÙ¾Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙØª Ø¯ÛØ¨Ø§Ú¯ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ.
Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø®Ø± ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù
-ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¢Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙØª ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ØªØ­Øª Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù Ø­Ø§Ø¶Ø± Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø®Ú¯ÙØ¦Û Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø³Ø¤Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ ØªÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯
-Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛÙ Microsoft SQR server 2000 Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØµØ¨ ÙØ±ÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
-Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Enterprise Manager  Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
-Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§Û ÙØµØ¨ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ± Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ù ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª ÙØµØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙÙØ¯ 
-Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯ ÚÙØ¯ Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙÛØ² ÙØ´Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯
-Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø³ÙØª Ø±Ø§Ø³Øª ÙÙØ³ Ø®ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÙØ®ÙØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯
-Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ(Table)Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ 
-Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© ÙÛÙØ¯ ÙÙÛØ´Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ Ø¹Ø¯Ø¯ Ø¨Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ³ÙØª Ù¾Ø§Ø¦ÛÙ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¢ÛØ¯ÙØªÛØªÛ ØªØ¹ÛÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
-ÙÙØªÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙØªØ§Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¯ÛØ§Ú¯Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙÙØ§ÛØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙØ±ØªØ¨Ø· Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø§Ø±ÚÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯
- Ø¨Ù ÙØ³ÙØª Sequrity Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÙØ§Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø®ÙØ¯ØªØ§Ù Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Qwner ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÛ Ø³Ø¹Û Ù ØªÙØ§Ø´ Ù Ø³ÙØ§Ø¬Øª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ¯
-Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ù ÙÙÙØªØ±ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ©ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø³Øª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙØ·ÙØ¦Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¨Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª
- Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Database Desktop Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø²ÛØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÙÙÛ ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯ Ù ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÛØ§Ø³ ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
-Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ù ÙÙÙÛ Tools  Ø±ÙØªÙ Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§Ù Alias Manager  Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
- Ú©ÙÛØ¯ New  Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯
- ÛÚ© ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Database alias ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯ 
- Driver Type  Ø±Ø§ MsSql Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
-Data Base  Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Sql  ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯
- Server Name  ÙÛØ² ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ±Û Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ¹ÙÙÙØ§ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ Ú©ÛÙ Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÛÙØªØ± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯
- ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø³ Ú©ÛÙ  Ø§Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ok  Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯
- ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø¯Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Alias M. Ø´ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø±ÙØ² Ø¹Ø¨ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù ÙØ¨ÙÛ ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Connect Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ¯ØªØ§Ù ÙØªØµÙ Ø´ÙÛØ¯
- Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÙÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ ØªØ§ Ø¢ÙØ¬Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§Ù Ù ÙÙØªÙ ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙÙ
- Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª ÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û ÙÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ´Ø­Ø§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¦ÛØ¯

Ø¨Ø§ ØªÙØ¯ÛÙ Ø§Ø­ØªØ±Ø§Ù
Ø¹ . Ù

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯ÙØ¯ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ .  Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª Ù¾Ø± Ø¢ÙØ¯ÙØ¯.

Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« ÙÙ ÙÙ ÙØ­ÙÙ Ø§ØªØµØ§Ù Client Ø¨Ù Server ( ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² 2000)  Ø±Ø§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙ :

Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Enterprise Manager Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ SQL Server Group Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø±Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ New Sql Server Registrntion Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ ÙØ³Ù¾Ø³ Next  Ù Ø¯Ø±  Ù¾ÙÚØ±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± Available Server ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± SQL Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² 2000 ÙØµØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Add  Ù Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Next  Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø¯Ø± Ù¾ÙØ¬Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ UserName Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² username  ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØ¯ Ù ÛØ§ Ø§Ø² username Ø®ÙØ¯ SQL Server Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØ¯( Ú¯Ø²ÛÙÙ Ø¯ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯) Ù Next Ú©ÙÛØ¯. Ø­Ø§Ù LoginName Ù Password Ø±Ø§ ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Next Ù Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù Finish Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ ÙÛ Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙØªØµÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± .

ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙØ¬Ø¯Ø¯
Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Û Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù
ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ±ÙØ² ÛÚ© ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û  C/S Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¢Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§Ø² BDE Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙØ§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØªØµÙ Ø´ÙÛÙ (ADO)
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÙØ¦ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙÙ

Ø¯Ø±Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² BDE  Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±ÙØ± ÙØ¬Ø§Ø²Û ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ù Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù ÙØªØµÙ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ ÙØ³Ø§Ø¦Ù Ø§ØªØµØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ø³Ù¾Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¹Ø·Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÚÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Database desktop Ø¢ÙÛØ§Ø³Û ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛÙ ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±Ø§ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯

ÙÙÛ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±ÛÙ ADO  Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ú©ÙÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§ÙÛ ØªÙØ¸ÛÙØ§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù ÙÙÛØ´Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ù Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÛÚ©Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ØªØ¹ÙÛØ¶ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ  Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ØªØºÛÛÛØ± Ø¯ÙÛÙ 

Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ADO  Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³Øª ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙØ¯
Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ØªØµØ§Ù Ø¯ÙÙ Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø·ÙØ± ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙÙØ§Ø­Ø¸Ù Ø§Û Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ ØªØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙÛ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø´Ø±Ú©ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ø§Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙØ´ BDE Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙÙÛ Ù Ø§Ø³ Ú©ÛÙ Ø§ÙÛ Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 60 ÙÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ³ØªÙÛÙ Ù ÙØ¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹ØªØ´ ÙÙ Ø±Ø¶Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø§Ø³Øª

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± 
ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± ÙØ¸Ø±Ø§Øª Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ
Ø¹.Ù

----------


## rambod51

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÙÙÙØ§
Ø§ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø³Ø± ÙÙÛ Ø²ÙÙ

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² rambod51

Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ·Ù Ú©ÙÛ Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø´ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Û Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¹Ø§ÙÛ  ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ ÚÙÙ Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ø±Ù ÚÙØ¯ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ù ØªØµÙÛÙ Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø±Ø¯ Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ø§Û Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÙØ¯ ( Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª )

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù 
Ø§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø±Ù ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ØªØ§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Û ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ù ÙÙ ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯

Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± 

Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§ØµÙÛ ÙÙÙÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø­Ø¬Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø²Ø±Ú¯ ÙØ´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨Û Ù Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø´Ø§Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Pakge Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³Ø¦ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ú©ÙÚÚ© Ø´Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø¦Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ù Ø«Ø§ÙÛØ§Ù Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªØªØ± ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¹ÛØ¨ ÛØ§Ø¨Û Ù Ù¾Ø´ØªÛØ¨Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯

Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ Ø³Ø± Ø§ØµÙ ÙØ·ÙØ¨ 

ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØ¹ Data Madule Ø¨Ø³Ø§Ø²ÛØ¯ 
Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙÛ BDE Ø¢ÛÚ©ÙÙ Database Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ±Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯
Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢Ù Ú©ÙÛÚ© ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
Ø¢ÙÛØ§Ø³Û Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Desktop ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
ÛÚ© ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙÛ ÙÛØ² Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ«ÙØ§Ù DataBaseMain
Login Prompt Ø±Ø§ ØºÛØ± ÙØ¹Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø²ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÙØ²Ø± Ù Ù¾Ø³ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙØ¯
Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Default Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯
Ø¨Ù ØºÛØ± Ø§Ø² Password Ù User name ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø±Ø§ Ø­Ø°Ù ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯
Ø¬ÙÙÛ User Name ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± SQL ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ¯
Ø¬ÙÙÛ Password Ø±ÙØ² Ø¹Ø¨ÙØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÙÙÛØ³ÛØ¯
Ø­Ø§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ok Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛØ¯
Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø´ÙØ§ ÛÚ© Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙÛØ§ÙØ¬Û Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØªØ³Øª Connected Ø±Ø§ True Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø¯ÙØ¯
Ø­Ø§Ù Ø§ÙÙÛ Table Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ù DataBase Name Ø¢ÙØ±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯ÛØªØ§ Ø¨ÛØ³ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯
Tabe  Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§  Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ 
Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§ True Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Active Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ¯
ÙØ§ Ø¨ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙØ«Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Paradax ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù ÙÛÚ ÙØ±ÙÛ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯


Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û ÙØ¨ÛØ§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØª ÙØ³ØªÙ

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ ØµØ­Ø¨Øª Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Pakage Ø´Ø¯
Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø³Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª
Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª New  ÙÙØ¹   Pakage  Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÛØ¯
Ø­Ø§Ù ÙØ± ÙØ±ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù(ÙØ³ÙØª Contains) Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ 
Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø§ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ³Ø· Add Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ØªÙØ³Ø· Remove Ø­Ø°Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Requires Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù ÛÙÙÛØª Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Uses ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯(ÙØ§Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ BPL Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§)
Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Options ÙØ³ÛØ± Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬Û ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù Ù¾Ø³ÙÙØ¯ BPL Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙØ§Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¬Ø±Ø§Ø¦Û Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛØ¯
Ø­Ø§Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ù¾Ú©ÛØ¬ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÙ¾Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ ÛÚ© ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø´ÙØ¯

Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ØµÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ³ÙØª Options ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ù Pakages Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯

Build With Runtime .... Ø±Ø§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø²Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Add Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ ÙØ§ÛÙ Pakege Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø³Ø§Ø®ØªÙ Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙØ§Ø¦ÛØ¯

Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø­Ø§ÙØªÛ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© ÛÙÙÛØª Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø§ØªØµØ§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ÛÙÙÛØªÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®Ù Pakage Ø±Ø§ Uses Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯

Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§Øª Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯

Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± 
Ø¹.Ù

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¯ÙÛØ¯ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙØ·Ø±Ø­ Ú©ÙÙ

ÙÙ SQL Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ú©Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² XP Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢Ù ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÙØµØ¨ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù Ù ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Øª Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± ÙØµØ¨ Ø§Ø³Øª ÙØªØµÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Û Ú©Ù ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ø³Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ù Ø­ØªÛ Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ø­Ø§Ù Ø²ÙØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ±Û Ú©Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙØ¯ Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯  Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙÙØ§Û Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ú©Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹Øª Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø§Ø¦ÛÙ ÙÛÛØ§ÛØ¯ Ù ÙÙÛØ¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø¯Ø± ÙÛØ§ÙØ±Ù ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø­Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø³Ø±Ø¹ØªÙ Ù¾Ø§Ø¦ÛÙ ÙÛØ§ÛØ¯.
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± 
Ø¹.Ù

----------


## ÛØ§Ø³Ø± Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§ÙÛ

Ø¨ÚÙ ÙØ§ ÙÙÙ ØªÙØ¬Ù :::::::::::::::::::::::!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙØªÛ ÙØ¯ÛØ§ Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´ Ø¯ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ Ø¨Ù Ø·ÙØ± ØªÙØ§Ù Ù Ú©ÙØ§Ù Ø­Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ  8) 


Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ®ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø²ÙÛÙ .. ØµØ¯Ø¯Ø±ØµØ¯ Ù¾Ø´ÛÙÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´ÛÙ . 

Ø¢ÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ø±Ø§ØªÙÙ ÙÛÚ©Ù Ø³Ø±ÙØµÙØ§Ø´ ÚÛÙ . :gift:

----------


## hotice

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§ ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø¯ ÙÙÙÛ Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø±Ù ÛÚ© Ø¬ÙØ±Û ØªÙØ¬ÛØ­ Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯Ù! { Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ§Ø­ Ø¯ÛØ¯ ØªÙØ³Ø· Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø­Ø°Ù Ø´Ø¯}
Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ A.VAHID . 
ØªÙØ¬Ù Ø§ÛØ´ÙÙ Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ú©ÙÚÚ© Ø¬ÙØ¨ Ú©ÙÙ.
Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø¨ØªØ¯Ø§ Ø§Ø² ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Ø§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø´Ø®ØµØ§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.   :ØªØ´ÙÛÙ:   :flower:
Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙØ§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ Ø®ÛÙÛ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ ÙÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯.
Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÛÚ© ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¢ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø§Ø³Øª Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ­Ø§Øª ÙØ¨Ù Ø±Ø¬ÙØ¹ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ØªØ§Ø­Ø¯Û Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªÙØ§Ù ÙÚ©Ø§Øª Ø±ÛØ² Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø´Øª Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ù ÛÚ© Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø± ÙØ¨ØªØ¯Û (ÙØ«Ù ÙÙ) Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØªÙØ§ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙØ§ÛØ´Ø§Ù ÙØ«Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©Ø³Û Ø¨Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù Ø³Ø±ÛØ¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬ÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ù Ø­Ù Ø¨Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ (ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Û ÛÚ©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ).
Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø­Ø«Û Ø§Ø­ØªÛØ§Ø¬ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø³ÙØ¬Û Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ²(ÙØ¹ÛÙ) Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø±Ø§Û ÙÛÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛÙ.

Ø¯Ø± Ø¢Ø®Ø±  Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ÛÚ© ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¹ÙÙÙÛ Ø§Ø³Øª.

ÙØ¨Ø¹Ø¯ ............Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø± Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø®ÙØ¯ÙØ§Ù.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ±Û Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ³ÙØª ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§ÙØ±Û ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ.
1-ÙØ¯Ù : Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙÚÚ© Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛØ§Ø¯Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ±(Ø§Ø²ÙÙØ¹ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³Û)
2-Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ :  Ú©ÙÙÙ¾ ÙÛØ¯Ù¾ÙÛÛ.
3-Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© : SQL SERVER.
4-Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ ÙØ§ : Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ­Ø§Øª ÙØ¨Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯.
5-ÙØ± Ø­ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯.........

Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ ÙÛØ§Ø²ÙÙØ¯Û ÙØ§-Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÚÛØ³ØªØ
Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ ÚÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¯Ø±ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ú¯Ø¨Ø±ÛÙØ
Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø¬Ø§...............
ÙØ§ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¬Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ ÙØ§ Ø±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¢ÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ù Ø¯Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÛÙ.Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ ÚÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø¨Ú©ÙÛÙ.
ØªÙØ¬Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù ØºÙØ· Ø¯Ø±ÛØ§ÙØª ÙÚ©ÙÛØ¯. Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø§Ø³Øª.Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¯ÙØ§Ù ÙÛÙÙØ´ØªÛÙ Ø§Ø² ÚÛØ± Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ù¾ÛØ±ÙÛ ÙÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÛÙ(ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù ÙØ¹ÙÙÙØ§ Ù¾ÛØ±ÙÛ ÙÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ)
Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û. Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø³Ø§Ø²Û.Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ù¾ÛØ´Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø§Ø³Øª.Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ù ØªÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¢Ù ÚÛØ² ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±ÛÙ ÙØ«Ù ÛÚ© ØªÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ÙÛÙÙÙÛÙ.Ø¨ÙÙ ÛÚ© ØªÛÙ.ÙÚ©Ø±Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯Ø± ØªÛÙ ÙÙØªØ¨Ø§Ù ÙØ±Ø¨Ø§Ø²Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´ Ø¨Ø§Ø²Û Ú©ÙØ¯ ÚÙ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯(Ø­Ø°Ù Ø§ÙÙØ§Ù.Ø§ÙÚ¯ÙÛØ³.ÙØ±Ø§ÙØ³Ù.Ø§ÛØªØ§ÙÛØ  §Ù...).
Ø­Ø±Ø¬ Ù ÙØ±Ø¬ : Ø¯ÙÛÙØ§ Ú©ÙÙÙ ÙÙØ§Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ù .
Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÛØ¯ ÙÙ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÙÛØ¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙÛ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ÙØ¸Ù Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ.
ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø®Øµ Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ø±ÙØ²Û Ú©Ø³Û Ø®ÙØ§Ø³Øª Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª Ø¨ØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ¯.
ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§Ø³ØªÛØ¯ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÚÛØ² ÛØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ø¯) Ú©Ù ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø²Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø§Ø±ØªØ¨Ø§Ø· Ø¯ÙÙÛ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ú¯ÙÛÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ§ÛÛÙ Ø±ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø®ÙØ¯ Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù ÙÙÙ Ù¾Ø³ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.Ú©Ù ÙÙØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Û ÙÛ Ø¢ÛØ¯ Ú¯ÛØ¬ ÙØ´ÙØ¯(Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÛÚ© ÙÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´Û Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ ØºÙØ· Ú¯ÛØ±Û Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ ÙÙØ§ÙØ§Øª Ø¨ÛØ§ÙØ±ÛÙ).
Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø±ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯ÙÛÙØ¯ ÙØ§ ÙÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙ.(Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¯Ø±Ú© Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ±Ø¶ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© Ú©ÙØ§Ø³ ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯Ù Ø´Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ø¯Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ú©ÙØ§ÛÙØª Ø³Ø±ÙØ± Ø§Ø´ÙØ§Ú©ÙØ¯)
Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø®Ø± ..............
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## hotice

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÙÙØªØ¸Ø± ÙÙÙØ¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ù¾Ø§Ø³Ø® ÙØ¯Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ù Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ.
Ø¨Ù Ø²ÙØ¯Û Ø§Ú¯Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Interface Ø±Ù ÙÛÚ¯Ù.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## rambod51

Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ± Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ú©ÙÛØ¯

----------


## Mohammad S

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² 
Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ± ÚÙ Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ù Ø§ØªÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø¯. 
Ø¹ÙØª ÙØ¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÙØªØ­Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¯Ø§ÙØ´Ú¯Ø§Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø­ÙØ¯Ø§ÙÙÙ ØªÙØ§Ù Ø´Ø¯.  :oops: 
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§Ø Ø·Ø±Ø­Û Ú©Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¢Ù ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙÚ©ÛÙÛ (Javan_Soft) ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ø¨Ø®Ø´ Ø¯Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø´ÙØ¯. ÛÚ©Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛ ÙØ¸ÛØ± New, Edit, Delete. ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙÛ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ø¨ÙØ· Ø¨Ù Ø«Ø¨Øª Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª ÙØ´ØªØ±ÛØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙÙ ÛÚ© Ú¯Ø±ÛØ¯ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙÛÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ØµÙØ±Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙÛ ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÛØ±Ø§ÛØ´Ø Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø Ø­Ø°Ù Ù ÛØ§ Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù. Ø³Ù¾Ø³ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©ÙÛÚ© Ø¨Ø± Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ± ÛÚ© Ø§Ø² Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Û Ø¸Ø§ÙØ± Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§Øª Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ±Ø§ÛØ´Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± EditÙØ§Ø ComboBoxÙØ§ Ù ... ÙÙØ§ÛØ´ Ø¯ÙØ¯. 
Ø¶ÙÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÛÚ© DataModule Ø¨Ø±ÙØ±Ø§Ø± ÙÛ Ú©ÙÛÙ (Ø§Ø² Ø¬ÙÙÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÚ©Ø´ ÙØ§Ø DataSetÙØ§ Ù ...) 
Ù ÛÚ© ÙØ·ÙØ¨ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø Ø¨Ù ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ ÛÚ© ÙÙØ± ÙØ³ÙÙÙ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙ Ø´Ø®Øµ ÛÚ© Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯ÙØ¯Ø Ù Ø¯Ø± ÙØ§ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³ Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯. Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÙ ÙØ± Ú©Ø³ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª ØªÙØ§ÙÙØ Ø¯Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ú©Ø¯ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ± ÙØ±Ø­ÙÙ (ÙØ± ÚÙØ¯ Ú©ÙØªØ§Ù) ÙØ§ÛÙÙØ§Û Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø±Ø§Ù Ø¢Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ù Ø§Ø´Ú©ÙØ§Øª Ø§Ø­ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨ÛØ§Ø¨ÙØ¯. Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÚÙØ¯Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø¬Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙØ´ÙØ¯ ÙÙØ· 2 ÛØ§ 3 ÙØ³Ø®Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ±Ø§Ø­Ù ÙØ®ØªÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÚ¯Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ø´ÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ³Ø®Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØ¯ÛÙÛ ØªØ± Ú©Ù ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ù¾Ø§Ú© Ø´ÙØ¯. 
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯ Ù Ø§Ù Ø´Ø§Ø¡ Ø§ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ± ÚÙ Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø¯.  8)

----------


## hotice

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ±ÚÙ Ø²ÙØ¯ ØªØ± ØªÙØ§Ù Ø´ÙØ¯.
Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÛØ±Ø³ÛÙ Ø³Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù.ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ¸Ø± Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ *Ø´Ø®ØµÛ* Ø§Ø³Øª.
Ø¯Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ÚÙØ¯ ÚÛØ² Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ú¯Ø¨Ø±ÛÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÚ©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛØ±Ø§Ù Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ ÛØ§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙÛØ³ØªÙØ¯ ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø³Ø±Ø¯Ø±ÙÛ Ø¢ÙØ±ÙØ¯{Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø·Ø±Ø­ Ø§ÙÙØ²Ø´ ÙØ±Ø§Ú¯ÛØ± ICDL Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø§Øª Ø®ÛÙÛ Ø¨ÙØªØ± ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯} .Ø­ØªÛ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¶Û Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ¯Ø±Øª Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ³ Ø±Ø§ ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¨Ø§ØµÙØ­Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯.
{ØªØ¬Ø±Ø¨Ù Ø´Ø®ØµÛ} ÙÙ Ø¨Ø´Ø®ØµÙ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ù Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ø¯ Ø¨Ø§ ØµÙØ­Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø§ ÙÙØ³.
Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙÚ¯ ÙØ§Û Ø¨ØµÙØ±Øª ØºÛØ± ÙØ¹ÙÙÙ Ù ÙÙÚÙÛÙ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙØ§ØµØ­ÛØ­ Ø§Ø² Ø¹Ú©Ø³ ÙØ§ Ù Ø§ÛÚ©Ù ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« ÙØ§Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙØ®Ø³ØªÚ¯Û Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯.
ÙÛÚ ÙÚ©Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÚØ±Ø§ ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ² Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ ÙÙÙ Ú¯Ø³ØªØ±Ø¯Ú¯Û Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø±ÙÚ¯ÙØ§Û Ú©ÙÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù {ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 16 Ø±ÙÚ¯}.
ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯ Ú¯ÙÛØ§Û Ø¢Ù ÚÛØ²Û Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¢Ù Ø¹ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.Ú©Ø§Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù ÙØ±ÙÛ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛÙ¾Ø³ÙØ¯Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±ÛÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¢ÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÙØ±Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Ø¯.ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÛ ÙØ«Ù Ø­Ø°Ù Ø¯Ø±Ø¬ ÚØ§Ù¾ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù ÙØªØ§ÛØ¬ Ú¯Ø²Ø§Ø±Ø´Ø§Øª Ø¬Ø³ØªØ¬Ù Ù .... Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÙØ§ ÙØ±Ø§ÙÙ Ø³Ø§Ø²Ø¯.Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ ÙØ§Û Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§Û Ø¬ÙØ±ÙØ§Ø¬ÙØ± Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û ØºÛØ± ÙØªØ¹Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¯ÚØ§Ø± Ø³Ø±Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÙÛ ÙÛØ´ÙÙØ¯.
Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ ÙØ¹ÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ ÙÙ Ø§ÙØªØ¸Ø§Ø±  Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ ÙØ´Ø§Ø¨Ù ÚÛØ² ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ú©Ù ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯ Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ ÙÙØ§ÙÚ¯ÙÙÙ Ø¹ÙÙ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØªØ¸Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ú©ÙÛØ¯Û Ú©Ù Ø¹Ú©Ø³ Ø¶Ø±Ø¨Ø¯Ø± ÙØ±ÙØ² Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÚØ§Ù¾ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.
ÙØ¨Ù Ø§Ø² ÙØ± ÚÛØ²Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ù ÙØ«Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù Ø®ÙØ¨ Ù Ø¨Ø¯ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ²ÙÙ.
ÙÙ Ø§Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§Û Ø±Ø§ ÙÛØ´ÙØ§Ø³Ù Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ³ÙØª Ø­ÙÙÙ Ù Ø¯Ø³Øª ÙØ²Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø±Û Ø§Ø² Ø´Ø²Ú©Øª X Ø®Ø±Ø§ÛØ¯Ø§Ø±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯.
ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§Øª Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ ÙØ²ÛØ§Ø¯Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ .Ø§Ø¹ØªØ±Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛØª ÙØ§Û Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø± Ø­Ø¯ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø§Ø³Øª.ÙÙ ÚÙÛÙ ÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛØª ÙØ§ÛÛ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ú©ÙØªØ± ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Ø¯Ø§Ø®ÙÛ Ø¯ÛØ¯Ù Ø§Ù .Ø§ÙÚ©Ø§ÙØ§ØªÛ ÙØ«Ù Ø±Ù¾ÙØ±Øª Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ .Ø®Ø±ÙØ¬Û Ø¨Ù Ø§Ú©Ø«Ø± ÙØ±ÙØª ÙØ§Û ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ§Û Ø®Ø§Ø±Ø¬Û Ù Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ.ÙÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙÛØ³ ÙØºÛØ±Ù......Auto database build Ø¨ÙØ§ Ø¨Ù ÙÛØ§Ø².ÙÙØ§Ø¨ÙÛØª ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ú¯ÙØªÙ Ø¢Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ ÙÙ ÙÙØª ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛÚ¯ÛØ±Ø¯ ÙÙ Ø­ÙØµÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø³Ø± ÙÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø¯.
Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÚÙØ¯ ÙÙÛÙÙ ØªÙÙØ§Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø¨Øª Ø§Ù Ø®Ø±Ø¬ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù  Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² 3 ÙØ§Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¢ÙØ¯Ù ØªØµÙÛÙ Ø¨Ù ØªØ¹ÙÛØ¶ Ø¢Ù Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø¨Ø§ Ø¢Ù Ø§Ø­ØªÛØ§Ø¬ Ø¨Ù ÛÚ© ÙØªØ®ØµØµ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± Ø¯Ø§Ø´Øª Ù ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¹Ø§Ø¯Û ÙÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØ³Øª Ø¨Ø§ Ø¢Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙØ¯.Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û n  ØªØ§ ÙÙÙ Ù ÙØ± ÙÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û  m  ØªØ§ Ø²ÛØ± ÙÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø§Û n*m ØªØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø¹Ø¬ÛØ¨ Ù ØºØ±ÛØ¨ Ø¨ÙØ¯.ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÙØ¯ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÙØ¯.
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© ÙØ§ Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ Ø§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙÙØ² Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ú¯Ø°Ø´Øª ÙØ¯Øª ÙØ§ Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯.Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ù Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ ØªÙØ±Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÙÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø±Û Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÛÙØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÛÚ©Ø±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÚÛØ²Û Ø­Ø¯ÙØ¯ 2Ø±ÙØ² ØªÙØ±ÛØ¨Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± ÙØ³ÙØ· Ø´Ø¯ÙØ¯ ÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø§ Ø§Ù Ø±Ø§ ÛØ§Ø¯ Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙØ¯.{Ø®ÙØ¨ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø³Ù}
ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¹ÙØª Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±ÙÛ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø§Û ÙÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÙ  Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø³Ø±Ø¨Ø²ÙÙ .ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©Ù ÙÙØª Ø¢Ø²Ø§Ø¯ ØªØ±Û Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙØªØ±ÙÛØ³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙØ¯ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§Ø®ØªÛØ§Ø± Ø¨ÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ¯.Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§Ø´ÛØ§Ø¡ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙØ§Ù ÙØ§Û ÙØªÙØ§Ø³Ø¨ Ø¨Ø§ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø§ÙÙØ§ Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ø´ÙÙØ¯ ÙØ¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ ÙÛØ² ÙÙ ÚÙÛÙ.ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ§Û Mohammad S ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ú©Ø´Ø¯.
Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙÙØª ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÙÙØª Arabic Transparent Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ù¾ÚÚÚ¯ Ø±Ø§ Ø³Ø§Ù¾ÙØ±Øª ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯.
Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ±Ù ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø¨Ø´ÙÙØ¯ frm Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² btn Ù.......Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯.
 Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û ÙØ±Ù ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÙØ±Ù Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§ÛÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ø¯ÙÙØ¯.ÙØ¹ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª ÙØ§Û Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø±ÙÛ ÙØ±Ù Ø®ÙØ¯Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯. ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø±Ø§Ø­Øª ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø´Ú©Ù Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± Ù¾Ø³ÙØ¯ ØªØ±ÛÙ Ø´Ú©Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ù Ø³Ø¹Û Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ØªÙØ§ Ø§Ø¨Ø²Ø§Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯.Add.Delete .Cancle.new.save.search.sort. Ù ÙØ±ÚÛØ² Ú©Ù ÙÛØ¯Ø§ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø±Ø§Ø­ØªÛ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø± ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÚ¯Û ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## Mohammad S

> ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÙØ§Û Mohammad S ÙÛØ®ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ú©Ø´Ø¯.


Ø¬Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±Ú¯ÛØ± ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ ÙØ³ØªÙ Ù ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ§Ø³ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ ÙØ§Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙ!  :lol: Ù ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ú©ÙØ¨ÙØ¯ ÙÙØª ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.  :roll:

----------


## hotice

Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø§ÙØ§ ÙØ­ÙØ¯
Ù¾Ø³ ÛÚ©Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø¯Ù.ÙØ·ÙØ§
ÛØ§ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ØµØ¨Ø± Ú©ÙÛØ¯ Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ø§Ø² ÚÙØ¯ Ø±ÙØ² Ø®ÙØ¯Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ø±Ù Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ¯Ù.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Û. :)

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙÙØ§ÙÚ¯ÙÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ¨ÛÙÛØ¯ Ø¸Ø§ÙØ±Ø§Ù Ú©Ø³Û Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÙÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ¨Ø§Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯Ù Ø§Ø³Øª 
Ø¨ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ú©Ø³Ø§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ± Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø§Ø´Ú©Ø§ÙØ§ØªØ´Ø§Ù Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ø³ØªÙ ÙÛØ§Ø² Ù Ø¹ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø´Ø§Ù Ø§ÙØªØ®Ø§Ø¨ Ú©ÙÙØ¯ Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙØ§ÛÙØ¯ ÚÙÙ ÙØ±Ù ÙÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø³ÛØ³ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© ÙÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ù ÛØ§ Ú©ØªØ§Ø¨Ø®Ø§ÙÙ Ù ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ®Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Ø§Ø³ Ú©Ø§Ø± ÙÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ§ ÛÚ©Û Ø§Ø³Øª Ù ÙÙØ· Ø¨Ø±ÚØ³Øª ÙØ±ÙÙØ§ Ù ÙØ§Ù ÙÛÙØ¯ÙØ§ ØªØºÛÛØ± Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ú©Ø±Ø¯ ÙØ°Ø§ Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ÙÙØ¯ Ø§Ø³Øª ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø³ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙÙÚ©Ø§Ø±Û ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø®ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ù¾Ø±ÙÚÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ø¨Ú¯ÛØ±ÙØ¯ Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ù Ù¾ÛØ§Ø¯Ù Ø³Ø§Ø²Û ÙÙØ§ÛÙØ¯ Ù ÙØ± Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ´Ú©ÙÛ Ø®ÙØ±Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙÛÙ ÙØ³ÙØª Ø°Ú©Ø± Ú©ÙÙØ¯ ØªØ§ ÙÙ Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ú©ÙÚ©ÙØ§Û ÙØ§Ø²Ù Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ú©ÙÛÙ
ÙÚ©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø±ÙØ´ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ± Ø¨Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø±Ø³ÛØ¯ 
ÙÙØ§ÙØ·ÙØ± Ú©Ù ÙÛØ¯Ø§ÙÛØ¯ Ú©ÙØªØ± ÙØ§ Ø§ÛØ±Ø§ÙÛÙØ§ Ú©Ø§Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙÙÛ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ú©ÙÛÙ Ù Ø¯Ø± Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø§ÙÙØ±Ø§Ø¯Û ÙÙÙÙØªØ± ÙØ³ØªÛÙ(Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¸Ø± ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª Ù Ø§ÙÛØ¯ÙØ§Ø±Ù Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±Øª Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø³Û ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯)
Ø¨Ù ÙØ± Ø­Ø§Ù ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØª ÙØ³ØªÙ

----------


## rambod51

ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø±Ù Ø¨Ù Ø¹ÙÙØ§Ù ÙÙÙÙ ØªÙÛÙ Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø´Ø±ÙØ¹ Ø¨Ø´Ù Ù Ø¨Ø´Ù Ø±ÙÛ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ú©Ø±Ø¯ .
Ú©Ù Ù Ø²ÛØ§Ø¯ Ø§ÙÙ Ø§Ø¹ÙØ§Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ

----------


## A.VAHID

ÙØ±Ù Ø´ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÚÚ¯ÙÙÙ ÙÛØªÙØ§Ù Ø¯ÛØ¯

----------


## rambod51

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙ Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø¨ÛØ´ Ø§Ø² 2 ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø¨Ø§ÛØª Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±Ø§Ù ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ù ÙÙ Ø¸Ø±ÙÛØªÙ Ù¾Ø± Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¯ÙÛÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø´Ø¯Ù Ø±Ø§ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØ³ØªÙ Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙØ§ÛÙ Ø§Ø² Ø±Ø§Ù ÚØ§Ø±Ù Ø§Û Ø§Ø³Øª Ø°Ú©Ø± ÙÙØ§ÛÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ø´ÙØ¯

----------


## A.VAHID

Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÙØ²Ø§Ø± WinZip Ø¢ÙØ±Ø§ ÙØ´Ø±Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙØ´ Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± Ú©ÙÚÚ© Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø´ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØªÛ Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯ ØªØ§ Ø¯Ø§ÙÙÙØ¯ ÙÙØ§ÛÛÙ  :P

----------


## Developer Programmer

Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ hotice Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² Ø§Ø² Ø´ÙØ§ Ù ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ù¾ÙØ²Ø´ ÙÛØ®ÙØ§Ù Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø¯Ø®Ø§ÙØª ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ :oops: 
Ø¬Ø³Ø§Ø±ØªØ§ ÚÙØ¯ ÙÚ©ØªÙ Ø¨Ù Ø°ÙÙÙ Ø§ÙÙØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø­ÙÙ Ø¨Ø± Ø¨Û Ø§Ø¯Ø¨Û ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø²ÛØ± Ø°Ú©Ø± ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ :!: 
1)  ØªØ®ÙÛÙ ! ÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ§ÙÛÙÙØ§ Ù Ø¢Ø´ÙØ§ÛØ§Ù ÙØ¨ÙØºÛ Ú©ÙØªØ± Ø§Ø² Ø¢ÙÚÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø³Ø§ÛØ±ÛÙ ÙÙØ¸ÙØ± ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ø§Ø®Ø° ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯
2)  Ø¬Ø±ÛÙÙ ! Ø¨Ù Ø§Ø²Ø§Û ØªØ§Ø®ÛØ± Ù ÛØ§ Ø¢Ø³ÛØ¨ Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙØ¯Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÛÙÙ
3) Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÚÙØ¯ÙÛÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ø§Ø³Øª Ú©Ù ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú© Ø¨Ù ÙÛÙÙ Ø¢Ø³ÛØ¨ ÙÛØ±Ø³Ø§ÙØ¯ ÛØ§ ÙØ«ÙØ§ Ø¯ÛØ±Ú©Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙØµÙØ±Øª Ø¨ÙØ±Ø¶ ØªØ§ 2 ÙÙØªÙ ÙÛÙÙÛ Ú©Ø±Ø§ÛÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯
3)  Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÛÙÙÙØ§ ÙÛÙØ¯Û ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙÙØ±Ø¯ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÛÙÙ Ø§ÙØ±Ø¬ÛÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø³Øª ÛØ§ Ú©Ù¾Û Ø°Ú©Ø± Ø´ÙØ¯
4) ÙÛØ¯ÙÙÛØ¯ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ Ú©ÙÙÙ¾Û ÙÙØ· ÛÚ© ÙÛÙÙ Ø±Ø§ ÙÚ¯ÙØ¯Ø§Ø±Û ÙÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯ ÛÙ Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ¹ÙÛ Ú©Ù Ø§Ø² ÛÚ© ÙÛÙÙ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙØ¯ ØªØ¹Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ ÙØªÙØ§ÙØªÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯
Ú©Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØµÙØ±Øª .... Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ± Ø¨Ø§Ø± Ú©Ø±Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙÙ ÛÚ© ÙØ§Ø­Ø¯ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ù ÙÙØ¬ÙØ¯ÛÙØ§Û ÛÚ© ÙÛÙÙ Ú©Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙØ¯
5) ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú© ÙØ§ ÚÛØ²Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ¹Ù ÙÙÛÚ¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ Ø¨ÙÚ©Ù Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø² Ø¢ÙØ±Ø¯Ù ÙÛÙÙ ÙÙØ· Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÛØ¯ÙÙØ¯
6) ØºÛØ± ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú©ÙØ§ (Ø±ÙÚ¯Ø°Ø±ÙØ§Û Ø®ÛØ§Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ) ÙÙÚ©Ù Ø§Ø³Øª Ù¾ÙÙ ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù ÛØ§ Ø­ØªÛ Ú¯ÙØ§ÙÛÙØ§ÙÙ
7) ÙØ¹ÙÙÙØ§ Ø§Ø² ØºÛØ² ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú©ÙØ§ Ù¾ÙÙ Ø¨ÛØ´ØªØ±Û Ø§Ø®Ø° ÙÛÚ¯Ø±Ø¯Ø¯
8) Ø¨Ø§ Ø§ÛÙ Ø­Ø³Ø§Ø¨ Ø¨ÙØªØ± Ø¨ÙØ¯ ÛÚ© Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØºÛØ±ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú© ÙØ§ Ø¯Ø± ÙØ¸Ø± Ú¯Ø±ÙØªÙ ÙÛØ´Ø¯!  :!:  Ø§ÛÙØ·ÙØ±Û Ø§ÙØ²ÙÙÚ¯Û ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø­Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ ÙÛØ±Ø³Ø¯ :roll: 
--------------
Ø¯Ø± Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø®ÙØ§ÙØ´ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ú©Ø´ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Û Ø®ÙØ¯Û Ø¨Ø­Ø« Ø®ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Û Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø§ÛÙÙØ¯Ø± off-topic ÙÙØ±Ø³ØªÙ
Ø¨Ø§ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙÙÙ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ù ÛØ§ÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø§Ø³ØªØ§Ø¯

----------


## hotice

Ø¨Ø§ Ø¹Ø±Ø¶ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª ØªÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù
Ø§Ø² Afshin_Zavar Ø¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø± ÙØªØ´Ú©Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ù¾ÛØ´ÙÙØ§Ø¯ÙØ§ÛØ´Ø§Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ú©ÙÛ ÙØ¨Ù ØªØ± Ø§ÛÙ Ù¾ÛØ´ Ø§ÙÙØ§Ø¯ ÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯ÛØ¯ ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ ØªÙÛ Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¬Ø§Ø´ÙÙ Ø¯Ø§Ø¯.Ø¨Ø¹ÙØª Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¨Ø±Ú¯Ø´Øª Ø¨Ø¹ÙØ¨ Ø¨Ø§Ø¹Ø« Ø±Ú©ÙØ¯ Ø¯Ø¨Ø§Ø±Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù ÙÙÛÙ Ø¹ÙØª ÙÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛÙ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÛØªØ§Ø¨ÛØ³ Ø¬Ø§Ø¯ÙÛÙ.
Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ø¹ ÙØ±Ù ÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ù Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ rambod51 Ø²Ø­ÙØªØ´ Ø±Ø§Ú©Ø´ÛØ¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¯.Ø§Ú¯Ø± Ø¨Ø§ ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙÙØ§ÙÙÚ¯ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ Ø§ÙØ±Ø§ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ÙÙÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±ÛØ¯.Ø¯Ø±Ø¶ÙÙ ÙÙØ¯Ø§Ø± Ø¢Ù ÙÚ¯Ø± ÚÙØ¯ Ú©ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø³ØªØ ÚÙØ¯ ÙØ±Ù ÙÚ¯Ø± Ø·Ø±Ø§Ø­Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÛØ¯Ø Ø´Ø§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÛØ¯ ÙØ§Û Ø§Ø¶Ø§ÙÛ ÙÙØ±Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø³Øª.
Ø¯ÙØ³Øª Ø¹Ø²ÛØ² rambod51 Ø¨Ø¹Ø¯ Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø±ÙÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÛÚ© ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ú©ÙÛ Ø±Ø§Ø¬Ù Ø¨Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø§Ø¨Ø¬Ú©ØªÙØ§ Ù Ø®ÙØ¯ Interface Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø¯ÛØ¯.
Ø±Ø§Ø³ØªÛ Ø§Ø² ÚÙ ÙÙØªÛ Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯ÛØ¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## rambod51

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²
Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ 300 Ú©ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØª ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¸Ø±ÙÛØª Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯ 
Ù Ù¾ÛØºØ§Ù Ø¸Ø±ÙÛØª Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø´ÙØ§ 2 ÙÚ¯Ø§Ø¨Ø§ÛØª ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ ØµØ§Ø¯Ø± ÙÛ Ø´ÙØ¯ . ÛØ¹ÙÛ Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù ÙÙ ÙØ¨ÙØ§ Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙ Ø¸Ø±ÙÛØª Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù ÙÙÙØ¯Ù Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø§Ø² Ø·Ø±Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙÙØ¯.
Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§ÛÙ ÙØ´Ú©Ù Ø±Ù Ø­Ù Ú©ÙÙ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²Ø§Ù ÙØ³ØªÙ 
Ø¯Ø± Ø¶ÙÙ ÙÙ ÛÙ Ø³Ø±Û Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØª Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù ØªØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø´ÙØ§ Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø³Ø§ÛØª ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ¯ Ø§ÙØ§ ØªØ§ Ø­Ø§ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙØ´Ø¯Ù

----------


## Developer Programmer

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
ÙÙ ÛÙ ÚÛØ²Û Ø±Ù ÙÙÛÙÙÙÙ 
Ø§Ú¯Ù ÙØ±Ø§Ø±Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ØºÛØ± Ø¹Ø¶ÙÙØ§ ÙÙØ· Ú©Ø¯ Ø«Ø§Ø¨ØªÛ Ø§Ø®ØªØµØ§Øµ Ø¨Ø¯ÛÙ Ù¾Ø³ Ø§Ø·ÙØ§Ø¹Ø§ØªÛ ÙØ«Ù ÙØ§Ù Ø±Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø°Ø®ÛØ±Ù ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙØ ØªÙ Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ ÙØ´ØªØ±Ú©ÛÙØ
Ø¬Ø±ÛÙÙ ØªØ®Ø±ÛØ¨ ÛØ§ Ø¢Ø³ÛØ¨ ÛØ§ Ø¯Ø²Ø¯Û Ø±Ø§ ÚØ·ÙØ± ÙØ§Ø±Ø¯ ÙÛÚ©ÙÛÙØ ØªÙ ÙÛÙØª Ø§Ø² Ø¬Ø¯ÙÙ Ø§ÙØ§ÙØ§ØªØ
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## golabi

Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù Ø®Ø¯ÙØª Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù â
Ø¶ÙÙ ØªØ´Ú©Ø± Ø§Ø² ÙØ·Ø§ÙØ¨ Ø®ÙØ¨ØªÙÙ Ø³ÙØ§ÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù.
Ø³ÙØ§Ù ÙÙ Ø§ÛÙÙ Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ client/server Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÙÛ ÙÙ ØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±Øª ØªÙØ§ÙØª ØªÙØ¶ÛØ­ Ø¯ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## Developer Programmer

> Ø¢ÛØ§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ client/server Ø³ÙØ±Ø³ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§ÙÙ Ø¯Ø± Ø¯ÙÙÛ ÙÙ ØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ø¯


ÙÙ ÙØªÙØ¬Ù ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±ØªÙÙ ÙÙÛØ´Ù! Ø®ÙØ¨ ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙØ± Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø²Ø¨Ø§ÙÛ Ø¨Ù Ø²Ø¨Ø§Ù Ø¯ÛÚ¯Ø± ÙØ·ÙÙ¾ÙØ§ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù! Ø­ØªÛ Ø§Ú¯Ù Ø§Ø² Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù sqlserver ÛØ§ access Ø§Ø³ØªÙØ§Ø¯Ù Ú©ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø²ÙÙ ÙØ±Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø±Ù!

----------


## moradi_am

> Ø§ÙØ¯Ø§Ø²Ù Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ 300 Ú©ÛÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ÛØª ÙÛ Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ù ÙÙÛ ÙØªØ§Ø³ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¸Ø±ÙÛØª Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù ÙÙ ØªÙÙÙ Ø´Ø¯Ù Ù Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø§Ø¬Ø§Ø²Ù Ø§Ø±Ø³Ø§Ù Ø¨Ù ÙÙ ÙÙÛ Ø¯ÙØ¯


Ø¨Ø§ Ø³ÙØ§Ù .Ø¨Ø¨Ø®Ø´ÛØ¯ ÙÙ Ø¯Ø®Ø§ÙØª Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§ÙØ¨ØªÙ Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© Ø±Ø§ Ù¾ÛÚ¯ÛØ±Û Ú©Ø±Ø¯Ù Ø§Ù ÙÙÛ Ø´Ø±Ú©Øª ÙØ¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ . ÙÙ ÙØ§ÙØ¹Ø§ ÙØ°Øª ÙÛØ¨Ø±Ù Ø§Ø² Ø§ÛÙÚ©Ù Ø§ÛÙ Ø¨Ø­Ø«ÙØ§ Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù ÙÛØ´ÙØ¯ ..... :mrgreen:  Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÙÛØ§Ø² Ø¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯ Ø¨ÙØ¯Ù ÙÛØªÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¢ÙÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¯Ø± Ø¬Ø§ÛÛ Ø¢Ù¾ÙÙØ¯ Ú©ÙÙ Ù Ø¢Ø¯Ø±Ø³Ø´ Ø±Ø§ Ø§ÛÙØ¬Ø§ Ø¨Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ù . ÙØ±ÙÙØ§Ù Ú©Ø§ÙÙ¾ÙÙÙØªÙØ§ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø§ÛÙ ÙÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯ .
m_amidabadi@yahoo.com

----------


## golabi

ÙÙØ¸ÙØ±Ù Ø§ÛÙÙ Ú©Ù Ø§Ú¯Ø± ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ù¾Ø§ÛÚ¯Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ù Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙÙÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø´ØªÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛÙ Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û ÙÙØ´ØªÙ ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ Ø¨Ø§ Ø¯ÙÙÛ ÙÙÛ ØªØ­Øª Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù (CLIENT/SERVER) Ø§Ø² ÙØ­Ø§Ø¸ Ú©Ø¯ ÙÙÛØ³Û Ø®ÛÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙØª Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ

----------


## hotice

Ø³ÙØ§Ù
Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ rambod51 Ø´ÙØ§ ÙÛ ØªÙØ§ÙÛØ¯ ÙØ§ÛÙ Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù ÙØ¯ÛØ± Ø³Ø§ÛØª Ø¨ÙØ±Ø³ØªÛØ¯.Ù Ø§Ù Ø¯Ø± Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÙØ±Ø§Ø± Ø¯ÙØ¯.
ÙÙÙÙ Ø¨Ø§Ø´ÛØ¯. :)

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

Ø¨ÙØ§Ø®Ø±Ù ÚÛ Ø´Ø¯ !

----------


## reza_moridi

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù Ø¹Ø²ÛØ²ÙÙ ÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ø´ÙØ§ÙØ§ ÙÙØ­Ù ÙÛØ´Ù ØªØ§Ø¨Ø¨ÛÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙÙÙ Ø¨Ù Ú©Ø¬Ø§ Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ù
Ø¯Ø±Ø¶ÙÙ Ø´ÙØ§Ø¨Ø§ÛØ¯sql server Ø®ÙØ¯ØªØ§Ù Ø±Ø§Ø±ÛØ¬Ø³ØªØ±Ú©ÙÛØ¯ÛØ¹ÙÛ ÛÚ© Ø¨Ø§ÙÚ© Ø¬Ø¯ÛØ¯Ø¨Ø±Ø§Û Ø¢Ù ØªØ¹Ø±ÛÙ Ú©ÙÛØ¯.

----------


## reza_moridi

Ø¯Ø±Ø¶ÙÙ Ø§Ú¯Ø±Ø¨Û Ø§Ø­ØªØ±Ø§ÙÛ ÙØ¨Ø§Ø´Ø¯Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø±ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø¢ÙØ§Û ÙÚ©ÛÙÛ ÙØ¨ÙÙ ÙÛÚ©ÙÙØ¯ Ø¨Ù Ø§ÛØ´Ø§Ù ÙØ§Ú¯Ø°Ø§Ø±Ú©ÙÛÙ Ø²ÛØ±Ø§ Ø®ÙØ¯Ø§ÙØ¯Ø±Ú©Ø§Ø±Ø¨Ø±ÙØ§ÙÙ ÙÙÛØ³Û ØªØ­Øª Ø´Ø¨Ú©Ù ØªØ¨Ø­Ø±Ø®Ø§ØµÛ Ø¯Ø§Ø±ÙØ¯ ÙØ¨Ø³ÛØ§Ø±Ø§ÙØ³Ø§Ù ÙØªÙØ§Ø¶Ø¹Û ÙÛØ¨Ø§Ø´ÙØ¯

----------


## reza_moridi

Ø¯ÙØ³ØªØ§Ù ÙØ§ÙÙÚÙØ§Ù ÙÙØªØ¸Ø±Ø§Ø¯Ø§ÙÙ Ú©Ø§Ø±ÙØ³ØªÛÙ ÚØ±Ø§Ù¾Ø³ ÙÛØ²ÙÛØ¯ÙÙØ¶ÙØ¹ Ø±Ø§Ø²ÙØ¯ØªØ±Ø¨Ù Ù¾Ø§ÛØ§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÛØ¯

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

Ø­ØªÙØ§ ÙÙÙ Ø§Ø² Ø­Ø¶ÙØ± Ø¬ÙØ§Ø¨ ÙÚ©ÙÛÙÛ Ø®Ø±Ø³ÙØ¯ Ø®ÙØ§ÙÙØ¯ Ø´Ø¯ Ø¯Ø± ØµÙØ±ØªÛ Ú©Ù Ø§ÛØ´Ø§Ù ÙØ¨ÙÙ Ø²Ø­ÙØª Ø¨ÙØ±ÙØ§ÛÙØ¯ Ù Ø§ÛÙ ØªØ§Ù¾ÛÚ© ÚÙØ¯ ØµÙØ­Ù Ø§Û Ø±Ø§ Ø¨Ù Ø³Ø±Ø§ÙØ¬Ø§Ù Ø¨Ø±Ø³Ø§ÙÙØ¯.

----------


## najafi_1

با سلام به همه دست اندر کاران محترم
خسته نباشید
استفاده خوبی کردم. خودم در مورد برنامه نویسی c/s تجربه ای در محیط ویندوز ندارم لذا فقط به مرور این بخش می پرداختم. در برخی مواقع نکات جالبی مطرح میشد و بعضاً بدلیل کمی اطلاعات ما نادیده گرفته میشد اگه دوستان لطف کنن در این موارد که تخصصی هم هست توضیح بیشتری بدن ممون میشیم.
مثلا در مورد ایجاد آلیس و ارتباط با اس کیو ال از طریق bde 



اما نکته مهمتر درخواست از آقایان وکیلی و کرامتی است که بعنوان پیش کسوتان در برخی موارد وارد بخث شده اند ولی خیلی گذرا 
با توجه به اینکه بانی این سایت آموزشی خود ایشان میباشند انتظار میرود این بخث بسیار جالب را بیشتر حمایت معنوی کرده و چنانچه در برخی موارد بحث به خطا میرود راهنمایی کنند.
مثلا در مورد tcp/ip  که آقای کرامتی عزیز تذکر دادند. 
در هر صورت از تلاش همه سپاسگذارم.
آقای کرامتی عزیز و وکیلی محترم بسم ا...
منتظریم.
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

مثل اینکه مدیران بخش به این تاپیک توجهی ندارند  :|  :cry:

----------


## great_amin2002

با سلام من کمی کمک در برنامه بانک تصاویر میخوام  :) 
یه چیز دیگه چطوری 50تا پست داشته باشم  :shock:

----------


## Developer Programmer

آقایون و خانمها من این شکل رو در آوردم
تو نوشتن هم مشکل دارم با چند تا از دوستان برنامه نویس صحبت کردم اگه جواب بدن دیگه حله سورسش رو هم میدم تا مفتی استفاده کنین ...
همین

----------


## بابک کارچینی

لطفا اگه میشه درمورد Lock کردن یک رکورد (یک رکورد نه یک Table) جهت ویرایش توسط یک Client راهنمایی کنید.
با تشکر
 :flower:

----------


## oracle

> ..چون مثل این که کسی نمی خواد از اطلاعاتش مصرف بشه(میترسن تموم بشه


 خانومه کیمیا
شما هیچ وقت نباید انتظار داشته باشید که کسی پیدا شه و همه چیز رو بدونه اینکه چیزی ازش پرسیده شه بهت بگه. یعنی اگه هم بگن می گیم که طرف زود صمیمی میشه  :oops: 

بهترین راه و با صرفه ترین راه اینه که طرف خودش 1کم فعالیت بکنه و  بعد تو این مسیر سوال از دیگران به پرسه.
در مورد سوال دوستان توجه کنن که با اکسس هم می شه Client Server نوشت.
در واقع ما تو دیتا بیس همیشه Client server می نویسیم .حتی تو پارادوکس  فقط امکانات سرور فرق می کنه.

 :oops:

----------


## مهندس

سلام

دوستان من هم در زمینه Client/Server هیچ تجربه ای ندارم ولی :

از چندین صفحه این تاپیک که مطالعه کردم (‌= اتلاف وقت ) در کل به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم ...
به جای اینکه اول بسم الله بیاین با دستورات و یه مثال کوچولو برای این کار شروع بکنید , رفتید سراغ
طراحی Database و فیلدها و غیره  :D  :lol:  :D 

در لابه لا هم نوشتید که برای تجزیه و تحلیل این کارها لازمه ...  :lol: 
برادر جان شما یه برنامه کوچیک هم نمیتونید بنویسید در این رابطه اونوقت چی لازمه ؟  :قهقهه:  

اگر اینکاره هستید خوب شروع کنید یه برنامه ارتباط ساده بنویسید و ما هم یاد بگیریم  :موافق:  :مخالف:  :wink:

----------


## oracle

> دوستان من هم در زمینه Client/Server هیچ تجربه ای ندارم ولی : 
> 
> از چندین صفحه این تاپیک که مطالعه کردم (‌= اتلاف وقت ) در کل به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدم ... 
> به جای اینکه اول بسم الله بیاین با دستورات و یه مثال کوچولو برای این کار شروع بکنید , رفتید سراغ 
> طراحی Database و فیلدها و غیره    
> 
> در لابه لا هم نوشتید که برای تجزیه و تحلیل این کارها لازمه ...  
> برادر جان شما یه برنامه کوچیک هم نمیتونید بنویسید در این رابطه اونوقت چی لازمه ؟  
> 
> اگر اینکاره هستید خوب شروع کنید یه برنامه ارتباط ساده بنویسید و ما هم یاد بگیریم


جناب مهندس ...
من هم نفهمیدم منظور این تاپیک چیه. دوستان می خواهند دیتابیس بنویسن یا تروجان 

اگه یکی پیدا بشه و بقه بنده می تونم کمک کنم.   :?:  :idea:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
*برای برنامه نویسی Client/Server به جا SQL باید از WinSock و Indy و ... استفاده کنیم !*
همین ! اگه سوالی چیزی بود دیگه بحث خیلی طولانی شده یک تاپیک دیگه باز کنیم و در این مورد از تجربیات دوستان استفاده کنیم
بای

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

آقای میرهادی !
لطفا دلیل آنرا بفرمایید ؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
به اون برنامه ها میگند Client/Server نه برنامه دیتابیسی معمولی !
مثلا یاهو میسنجر ! یا Sub7 یا ... برنامه Client/Server هستند
هر چیزی اسمی داره !
بای

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوست عزیز
این تاپیک مربوط به برنامه نویسی شبکه است و حالا اگه شما چیز بیشتری در مورد SQL می دانید خیلی عالی میشود که این تاپیک را به پایان برسانید تا دعای خیر بقیه شامل حال شما شود نه اینکه بعد از این همه بحث حدود 12 صفحه . حالا بگویید که .....

موفق باشید- مهدی

----------


## vbc

میگم اگه یه نمه بیشتر توضیح بدی...دیگه دمت گرم :thnx:  :موفق:

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
عزیزان دیگری هم اشاره کرده بودند ! مثلا آقای رییس و غیره !
من واضح تر گفتم !
برنامه نویسی Cliend/Server که تاپیک شما هست به این مطالب نمیخوره !
تاپیک رو به "برنامه نویسی در شبکه با SQL" یا ... تغییر نام دهید اگر میخواهید در این مورد بحث شود
سوالی اگر دارید در خدمتم
بای

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

اگه با تغییر نام تاپیک این موضوع به سرانجام می رسد . پس از جناب کرامتی خواهشمندم که نام تاپیک را تغییر نام دهید .

----------


## najafi_1

جناب MiRHaDi سلام
از اینکه وارد بحث شدی ممنون
از اینکه اعلام آمادگی کردی معلومه واردی
اما معلوم نیست چرا یه دفعه قات زدی چون به نظر میاد که data base هم یه جورایی به client/server  ربط دارهو به نوعی میتونه از همون قماش باشه هر چند به قول شما برنامه های دیگه ای هم از این نوع هستند
اما در نهایت به نظر میاد اگه دست به کارشی و از آنچه وا دیدهای شمه ای واگویی بد نیست 
معلوم میشه این تاپیک خیلی طرفدار داره که اینقده مطلب نوشته شده (هرچند به ظاهر نا مربوط)
یا علی مدد
 :)  :موفق:

----------


## vesal_Plus

سلام دوستان
من هم به نوبه خودم یه کم اطلاعاتم رو برای شما مصرف میکنم :sunglass: 
برای برنامه نویسی client / server شما می توانید از intraWEB استفاده کنید
همچنین باید اطلاعاتی هم در رابطه با XML داشته باشید ( ضرر نداره :mrgreen:  ) 
در ضمن دلفی سرویس های قوی SOAP رو داره که قدرتمند ترین ابزار برای برنامه نویسی تحت وب است .
همچنین پشتیبانی از امکانات net. هم دست شما رو برای برنامه نویسی وب کاملا باز گذاشته است
در ضمن شما می توانید از امکانات WEB Broker و WebSnap هم استفاده کنید
پاینده باشید :flower:

----------


## R Yaghoobi

برای این کار باید ابتدا بایستی برنامه نسخه Server را از مسیر زیر بنویسی
New Project\Other\MultiTier\Remote Data Module
بجای DataSource از DataSetProvider استفاده کن. یکبار برنامه را اجرا کن تا رجیستر بشود. سپس سراغ برنامه Client برو و از شی DComConnection و شی ClientDataSet و DataSource استفاده کن و ...

----------


## HaS

> سلام
> من یه چیزی رو نمیفهمم 
> اگه قراره برای غیر عضوها فقط کد ثابتی اختصاص بدین پس اطلاعاتی مثل نام رو کجا ذخیره میکنین؟ تو جدول مشترکین؟
> جریمه تخریب یا آسیب یا دزدی را چطور وارد میکنین؟ تو قیمت از جدول امانات؟
>  :!:  :!:  :!:


سلام 
دوست خوب آقای زوار
برای این مشکل چه راه حلی پیشنهاد میکنید؟
?(sql or interbase) and( ibx or dbexpress
درضمن من فکر میکنم دوستان دارند بحث را از مسیر اصلی منحرف میکنند.

----------


## mehdi7a22000

سلام

من تابه حال توی delphi   از table استفاده میکردم. حالا تازه میخوام برنامه هامو  با 
sql server بنویسم.
table ها را import کردم و توی برنامه هم ADOTABLE گذاشتم.SETKEYوGOTOKEYوسایر موارد دیگه از این قبیل را با ADOها بلد نیستم.
خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید.
ممنونم.
مهدی از اصفهان

----------


## mavrick

با عرض سلام خدمت تمام دوستان
من 14 صفحه این تاپیک رو ذنبال کردم اما به نتیجه نرسیدم
فکر می کنم اگه می خواهیم به نتیجه معقولی برسیم بهتر بحث رو جمع بندی کنیم
اولا ما باید بحث در مورد برنامه تحت یه شبکه داخلی ادامه بدیم 
مثلا فرض کنیم مه 1 سرور و 2 کلاینت داریم .دیتا بیس رو سرور و برنامه روی کلاینت می باشد
خوب
میشه به سادگی به این ترتیب عمل کرد :
ابتدا دیتا بیس رو با sql server2000 طراحی کنید 
نرم افزار رو هم توسط دلفی طراخی کنید
به همون ترتیبی که یک نرم افزار لوکال می نویسید 
اما چند تا نکته رو باید رعایت کنید : یادتون باشه مسله اصلی حفظ صحت اطلاعات در دیتا بیس است 
که این کار توسط خود sql server اعمال می شود  اما نیاز می باشد شما مکانیزم عمل رو بدونید و در جا های 
کنترل عمل رو در دست بگیرید
خود sql server به این ترتیب عمل می کنه که از مفهوم قفل گزاری استفاده میکنه 
یعنی با توجه به نوع دستور شما مثلا select از قفل اشتراکی استفاده میشه
یعنی چند کاربر با هم اجازه گرفتن اطلاعتو دارن اما اجازه ورود اطلاعات جدیدو ندارن
اما مثلا اگه از دستور delete استفاده شه قفل اختصاصی خواهد بود 
یعنی هیچ کس تا زمانی که تکلیف اطلاعات مشخص نشه حق استفاده از جدولو نداره این باعث تضمین صحت اطلاعات میشه
خوب 
پس تا اینجا روند فهمیدیم
اما ما نیز باید کنترل کار دستمون بگیرم
ابزار کنترلی ما استفاده از query و به موقع باز و بسته کردن جدول است
یعنی ما هر چی بیشتر از query استفاده کنیم و جداولو در حالت بسته قرار دهیم مشکل رو کم می کنیم (البته برای یه کار ساده) 
خوب مرخله بعدی راه اندازی شبکه داخلی است
هینم بعد میگم الان باید برم :sorry

----------


## mavrick

مثل اینکه کسی دنبال بحث نمی گیره 
اگه خواستید بگید ادامه بدم

----------


## محمد حسین صمدیان

:sad2: من همیشه در استفاده از SOAP مشکل داشته ام. :sad2: 
کسی بیاد به من کمک کنه.
نمیتونم وب سرویس مورد نظرم رو ایجاد کنم.
 :گیج:  کی با SOAP کار کرده.؟؟  :گیج:

----------


## rambod51

با سلام
من مدتها بود به علت مکلات پیش اومده نتونستم به این تاپیک سر بزنم و فکر می کردم تا الان بحث تمام شده و برنامه نوشته شده ولی انگار متاسفانه کسی نیست کمک کنه.mavrik جان شما ادامه بده ما هم هستیم و نیازمند کمک شما. پیشا پیش از شما متشکرم.

----------


## jirjirakk

mavrick تشکر چند تا از نکته هایی که گفتی چند وقت پیش واسم سوال بود که الان ...
تشکر :)




> به موقع باز و بسته کردن جدول است





> جداولو در حالت بسته قرار دهیم مشکل رو کم می کنیم

----------


## mavrick

khob
bache ha age narahat nemishin man fingilish benevisam chon type farsi baram sakhte
  :oops:
khob goftam marhale badi nasbe shabakas
yani shoma kari be barname nadashte bashin
ye shabake rah bendazin 
ke shamele 3 system bashe
yeki be onvane  server va 2 taye dige claient
mitonid servertono vaghan ye sarever bezarid yani windowse server nasb konid ya inke az 3 ta masalan systeme xp estefade konid
manzoor ine ke sql server ro ro sytemi ke gharare service dahande bank bashe nasb konid
baraye rahaty
felan mishe user ro ham user win gozasht yani roye sql server login nakone
ok
zamni ke servero nasb kardin
khodeton be sorate dasty beheshon ipo bedin 
maslan servero bezarin 192.168.0.1 ba subnet mask 255.255.255.0.va client haro bezaid 192.168.0.2.va 192.168.0.3  
ba subnet maske 255.255.255.0
hala system ha hamdigaro mibinan
khob 
baraye inke betonid az axs ham poshtybani konid behtare az ado estefade konid
albate bde ya chizaye dige ham mishe
ama az ado estefade konid
roye ado conection double click konid va dar ghesmat use conection strin dokme build ra bezanid
dar ghesmate provider sql server ro entekhab konid va next ro bezanid
ok
hala to ghesmat server name ip servero bezanid 192.168.0.1 
sepas to ghesmate login login windows nt intig.... ro entekhab konid
hala mitonid to combo box paen data base morede nazaro dar roye server entekhab konidd
data base ro entekhab konid va baraye motmaen shodam test connectiono bezanid ta ok bede
sepas to property adoconnection  connected ra true konid va login prompt ro false bezanid
ok
hala mitonid mesele barane haye local kar konid yani ado table ezafe konid
ke man rtosiyam ine ta onajye ke mishe az query estefade koind
hamin 
sadas na
ama honare shoma ine ke kari koind ke tabel ha ba tavajoh be ghofl haye ke goftam kam tar dar halate ghofle bemone
baraye inkar behatre mabhase ghoflaro motale konid
man manbae khobi ke khonadam ketab transact-sql entesharat naghos bood
hatamn motale konid
omidvaram movafagh bashin

----------


## m_kafman

دوست عزیز در تکمیل پیشنهادات دوستان 
این رو به شما بگم که بهتر برای شروع با کتاب های آقای مهرداد اسمائیلی شروع کنیید
================================================ 
اگه می خواهی کسی رو یک روز سیر کنی یک ماهی به او بده
اگه می خواهی کسی رو دو روز سیر کنی دو ماهی به او بده
اگه می خواهی کسی رو یک عمر سیر کنی به او ماهیگیری یاد بده



[b]مهدی مظفری

----------


## HaS

آقا مشکل این  Interbase
چیه که هیچکس اصلا در مورد اون حرف نمیزنه 
ولی خود   Borland
ازش تعریف میکنه
وآیا سرعت وسازگاری اون ازsql 
بیشتر نیست؟

----------


## mavrick

mibinam ke hichki alaghe be in matlab nadare va nazare khasi nadare:))

----------


## jirjirakk

درباره ادامه مطلب من یکی که میخونمش اما چونکه اطلاعات کافی تو این زمینه ندارم سعی میکنم تو دست و پای شما نچرخم :)
و الا  :reading:  هستیم

----------


## net_ved

الان حدود 1 ماه که من دارم درباره انتقال فایل اونم فقط از خط تلفن سوال و تحقیق می کنم...از اونجایی که تو این بخش بچه ها خیلی فعالن...امید وارم حد اقل اینجا به جواب برسم...راستی اگه کسی خواست بگه از kdtele استفاده کن لطفا بگه چجوری...وگرنه وقتشو حروم نکنه چون اینو تا حالا 10000000000 نفر گفتن ولی خودشونم نمی دونستن چه جوری

----------


## morteza_5025

> ممنون میرم سراغش ببینم چکار می تونم بکنم


سلام دوستان عزیز :wink: 
از بابت مطلبی که در رابطه با TADOTABLEو TADOQUERY  گفتید تشکر میکنم این موضوعی که من هم خیلی مایل به یادگیریم ولی هیچ کس اطلاعات نمیده امیدوارم بحث را  باز تر کنید من هم اگه برنامم کامل شد در اختیار بقیه قرار میدم 




> *ای مرغ سحر عشق زپروانه بیاموز*

----------


## Delphi Skyline

ای مرغ سحر عشق زپروانه بیاموز 
منظور؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

آف تاپیک ممنوع!

----------


## m_sepandasa

با سلام
من در کار با odbc در دلفی مشکلی ندارم

اما کار با ان جالب نیست واشکالاتی دارد

من سه کتاب دلفی 7 را مطالعه کردم اما هیچ کدام روش های دیگر اتصال را درست توضیح نداده اند

خلاصه اینکه میخواهم با استفاده از ip به سروز sql وصل شوم

در صورت راهنمایی یا اموزش متشکر میشوم

----------


## علیرضا جاوید

من چند صفحه آخرو اول این بحث رو دنبال کردم ولی این بحث یک کم قاطی شده چون موضوع خیلی قاطی هستش !
پیشنهاد میکنم بحث تقسیم شه ...
1- DDB(Distributed Databases)
2- SOAP tech.
3- ADO &amp; BDE
4- dbExpress
5- IntraWEB
6- Indy Components
تمام این موارد همه جزو تکنولوژیهای client/Server هستند که توی دلفی پشتیبانی شده اند (جدای از اکتیوایکسهای) مثل TSocket مایکروسافت برای اولین قدم من فکر میکنم یک چنین تقسیم بندی مناسب باشده تا تو هر قسمت با یک مثال بحث شروع بشه.

----------


## mmds

اگر موافق باشی چنین برنامه ای را برات می فرستم ولی متاسفانه ایمل تو را ندارم

----------


## babak_delphi

اگه ممکنه یه نمونه هم واسه من میل کن
ممنون می شم :reading:  :wise1:

----------


## rainman

salam
man ham mitoonam komak konam 
albate ba ejaze asatid mohtaram
ye kam tajroobe dar barname nevisi shabake daram ba SqlServer
javascript**:emoticon(':sunglass:')

----------


## parish

سلام 
من تازه این بخش رو دیدم . انگار کسی این بخش رو دنبال نمی کنه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## m_sepandasa

سلام
من مدتی پیش مطلبی نوشتم اما پاسخی دریافت نکردم
تصمیم گرفتم خودم که کار را دنبال کنم
متاسفانه بعد از مدتی متوجه شدم کسانی اطلاعاتی دارند حاضر به کمک کردن نیستند
با این حال موفق شدم برنامه را با ADO به پایان برسانم
شاید بیشترین مشکل مربوط به وصل شدن به سرور می باشد
در صورتی که  کسی بخواهد سورس و برنامه کوچک را جهت راهنمایی ارسال کردم .
bye

----------


## parish

سلام 
این اولین مشکل!!

----------


## mamizadeh

به نام خدا 

سلام

خلی سرمنده ام ولی من از این حرف های شما هیچی حالیم نشد کسی نیست که کمی زیر دیپلم حرف بزنه تا ما هم حالیمون بشه  :افسرده:  

مثلا من می مخواهم برنامه ای بنویسم که از کلاینت به سرور که فایلی و یا متنی را ارسال کنم و یا برعکس  :چشمک:  

با تشکر

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

> سلام 
> این اولین مشکل!!


آخر دوست عزیز
شما بجای اسم سرور IP آنرا وارد کردید که در ConnectionString‌نحوه استفاده آن فرق دارد

----------


## jahani1148

بسمه تعالی 
مراحل ایجاد یک برنامه clint/server
توضیح : خیلی از عزیزان برای شبکه کردن indy  را توصیه می کنند .  درست است INDY برای ارسال پیام در شبکه و ایمیل و ...  مناسب است ولی برای بانکهای اطلاعاتی درد سر بسیار دارد . در این ثال از datasnap  استفاده شده که کار را بسیار راحت می کند .

الف : برنامه سرور 
1-یک پروژه جدید باز کنید و با عنوان سرور ذخیره نمایید 
2- به قسمت  file / new / other/multitier  رفته و بر روی remote data server  کلیک نمایید 
3- حال یک پنجره با عنوان remote data module wizard   ایجاد می شود که در قسمت CoClass Name  یک نام برای سرور انتخاب نمایید . و به قسمتهای دیگر کاری نداشته باشید و ok را بزنید .
4- بلافاصله یک datamodule  جدید با نام سرور (نامی که در قسمت class name  انتخاب نمودید ) ایجاد می شود .
5- حال با استفاده از ado یا bde  یا ... به با نک اطلاعاتی وصل شوید . مثلا با adoquery   به یک جدول از یک بانک  اطلاعاتی sql server وصل شده  . حال adoqueryr  را فعال سازید تا ارتباط برقرار شود . در پنجره مشخصات adoquery  خاصیت active را true نمایید .
6- در قسمت  dataacess یک  DataSetProvider1 را بر روی  datamoule که ایجاد کرده ایم قرار می دهیم و روی dataset  در پنجره مشخصات کلیک نموده تا نام ارتباط بانک اطلاعاتی نمایان شود ( adoquer  در مثال بالا)
7- پس از اطمینال از اتصال صحیح با نک اطلاعاتی پروژه را ذخیره و یک بار اجرا نمایید تا سرور در شبکه ثبت شود .  
8- توجه داشته باشید که برنامه سرور فقط محل نگهداری بانک اطلاعاتی و کنترل اتصالات و کاربران است . پس کار دیگری را انجام نمی دهیم و  حال فایل اجرایی برنامه سرور را اجرا می کنم.

ب نوشتن برنامه کلاینت 
1- یک پروژه جدید با عنوان کلاینت ایجاد نموده و ذخیره نمایید . 
2- در روی فرم از قسمت datasnap  یک SocketConnection1  را روی فرم قرار داه . در قسمت adress نام ip کامپیوتر سرور را وارد نمایید.(مثلا ip  سرور در برنامه محل کار من 10.20.1.93 است ) . اگر ای پی سرور را نمی دانید می توانید نام کامپیوتر سرور را وارد کنید .حال در قسمت servername   نام سروری را که در برنامه سرور ثبت کرده اید را انتخاب نمایید . اگه  پیام خطا داده احتمالا در تنظیمات شبکه یا خود شبکه ایراد است . وقتی نام سرور را نتخاب کردید گزینه conecct  از مشخصات SocketConnection1 vh را true کنید . اگر true شد یعنی ارتنباط با سرور بر قرا است .
3- حال  در قسمت datascess یک ClientDataSet1  بر روی فرم قرار داده و تنظیمات زیر را انجام دهید 
A: در قسمت remote server  کلیک نمایید تا نام socketConnection1  ظاهر شود .
b: در قسمت provider name  کلیک کنید تا نام DataSetProvider1 ظاهر شود 
c:حال خاصیت active  را true کنید .
4- حال از قسمت dataascess یک datasource1  بر روی فرم قرار دهید  و خاصیت datadet آن را با نام clientdataset1ظاهر شود .
5- حال از قسمت data control  یک datagrid روی فرم قرار داده و خاصیت datasource آن رو datasource 1  انتخاب کنید . می بینید که اطلاعات سرور نمایش داده می شود .

توضیحات . چون ما از SocketConnection2 استفاده می کنیدم که بر اساس tcp/ip  عمل می کنید (پشتیبانی سوکت ها  )  باید برنامه فعال سوکت ها فعال شود . برای این کار مرحل زیر را انجام دهید 
1-  در قسمت run  ویندوز دستور cmd  را تایپ نمایید . 
2- پس از ورود به محیط cmd  دستور مقابل را تایپ نمایید  scktsrvr - install  .

توضیح 2 :  فرض بر این است که کلیه خوانندگان عزیز با بانک اطلاعتی و ارتباط با ان آشنایی دارند . اگر می خواهید به نتیجه برسید نامگذاری اشیاعی که بر روی فرم ها و ... می گذارید عین مثال باشد . 
امیدوارم مورد استفاده قرار گرفته باشد . اگه کسی مشکل داشت با ایمل من تماس بگیرد 
با تشکر 
محمد رضا جهانی 
jahani.mr@gmail.com

----------


## s

ادامه این تاپیک به اینصورت فقط گیج کننده است ، 17 صفحه بدون نتیجه! دوستان بهتر است فقط در راستای موضوع اصلی بحث کنند نه مسائل فرعی!
نوشتن یک چنین برنامه ای اولاً که ساده است، خیلی تفاوت زیادی با برنامه های desktopنداره مخصوصاً که بانک sql است .ثانیاَ ابتدا باید تجزیه و تحلیل و طراحی بانک و برنامه تکمیل شود . ثالثا قرار نیست sqlیا دلفی بصورت کامل از ابتدا آموزش داده شود، چون مدتها طول میکشد، فقط در حد صورت مساله و رفع مشکلات . 
در نهایت به نظر من اگر یک نفر زحمت بکشه مطالب مرتبطی که تا بحال مطرح شده از قبیل طراحی جداول و تجزیه و تحلیل مسأله را در یک پست خلاصه کنه و از آن به بعد فقط در راستای موضوع به ترتیب مراحل پیش برویم خیلی سریعتر به نتیجه میرسیم . در هر صورت از این به بعد ما هم در خدمتیم.

----------


## تازه_کار

با سلام
دوستانی که این بحث را دنبال میکنند:
می توانید در مورد عناصر و کلاسهای مربوط به سوکتها توضیحی بدهید
Socket()  - client/server
سپاسگذارم

----------


## babak_delphi

jahani1148 عزیز
خیلی خوب بود
لطفا ادامه بدین
ممنون

----------


## am_sanatiz

*با عرض سلام
در ابتدا که متشکرم از اینکه در مورد ایجاد بانکهای اطلاعاتی بر روی شبکه مرحله به مرحله و دقیق توضیح داده بودید چند سوال داشتم
یکی اینکه من دسترسی به شبکه ندارم و به سیستم خودم یک ipداده ام ودر قسمتadress از soketconection1 آن را وارد نموده ام این کار که مشکلی ندارد اگر نمی شود که حتما اشکالاتم به همین خاطر است که بر روی یک سیستم نمی توان این کار را انجام داد
اما بعد که servername را باز میکنم که نامی از آن انتخاب کنم این پیغام را می دهد
windows socket error : a socket operation was attampted to an unreachable host (10065),on api connect
و در انتها نیز مثلا برنامه سرور project2 باشد ودر پنجره remote data modul wizard
se را وارد کرده آیا باید در قسمت servername نوشت project2.se البته هنگامی من این را می نویسم در قسمت serverguid یک عبارتی می نویسد اما باز هم در صورت کلیک نمودن در قسمت connect همان پیام را می دهد در ضمن برنامه scktserver.exe را هم در محیط cmd نوشتم آیا هنگامی که می خواهیم به قسمت servername
مقداری دهیم باید برنامه سرور هم در اجرا باشد و آیا برای فعال بوذن برنامه scktserverکاری لازم استwindowsمن نیز xpاست
با آرزوی سلامتی وموفقیت*

----------


## عمرانی

برنامه ای بنویسیدکه n را از ورودی بگیرد( 100=›n و n فرد باشد ) سپس ماتریس زیر را در خروجی چاپ کند

----------


## عمرانی

برنامه ای بنویسید که کنتور برق شبیه سازی کنید . یک آرایه 100 عنصری باشد و درخروجی مقدار را چاپ کند .

----------


## عمرانی

عمرانی هستم از دوستان تازه وارد .

----------


## عمرانی

به چه صورت جواب برنامه های که خواستم برایم ارسال می کنید و چه کسی پاسخو می باشد و تا چه زمانی ارسال میشود . مشکرم / عمرانی

----------


## aaaaaaa

*من به برنامه ساده تحت شبکه که فایل های هم رو شرینگ کرده بودم نوشتم و خیلی خوب هم کار می کرد هر سورس اونو می خواد شماره ایمیل منو بگیره
برنامه کافی نت منیجر هست!*

----------


## aaaaaaa

:گیج:  من به برنامه ساده تحت شبکه که فایل های هم رو شرینگ کرده بودم نوشتم و خیلی خوب هم کار می کرد هر سورس اونو می خواد شماره ایمیل منو بگیره
برنامه کافی نت منیجر هست!

----------


## محسن سافت

با سلام آقا ما در زمینه شبکه و برنامه نویسی شبکه صفر هستیم ولی بانک و ...
بدک نیستیم حالا اگر منبعی برای شروع برنامه نویسی برای شبکه دارید معرفی کنید
....ار خجالتتون در می یایم

----------


## محسن سافت

تمرکز جان 
خواهشن برام میلش کن اگه هم ممکن نیست میلت رو بنویس تا بیام خدمتت
از خجالتت در ما یام

----------


## shshahrooie

سلام به همه من امروز وارد بحث شما شدم 
من آشنایی مختصری با دلفی و اس کیوال و اکسس دارم 
خووشحال می شوم مرا در جمع خود راه دهید . 
می خواهم پس می توانم

----------


## shshahrooie

سلام به همه من امروز وارد بحث شما شدم 
من آشنایی مختصری با دلفی و اس کیوال و اکسس دارم 
خوشحال می شوم مرا در جمع خود راه دهید . 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
می خواهم پس می توانم

----------


## mamizadeh

با سلام
تمرکز جان 
منم می خوام 
منم می خوام
منم می خوام:kaf:

----------


## b_e_shamlu413

با سلام خدمت تمام بچهای عزیز این قسمت ( تاپیک ) با اجازه میخواهم من هم به جمع شما بپیوندم 
 خیلی جاب بود شروع تاپیک از سال 83 شروع شده و هنوز به پایان نرسیده و حال 1385 میباشد یعنی چیزی در حدود 2 سال چه کار میخواهید بکنید 
اگر اجازه بدهید میخواهم که از اول شروع کنم یعنی 
1- پروژه :  ویدئو کلوپ 
2- تعداد بانک 4  با نامهای 
   1- بانک مشترکین
   2-بانک فیلم ها
   3-بانک نوع فیلم ها
   4-بانک اجاره
3-  مشخصات بانکها به صورت ذیل 
         1- بانک مشترکین(tbl_account)
            -کد مشترک(کلید)از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نام - 20 کارکتر (fname)
            - نام خانوادگی -30 کاراکتر (lname)
            - تلفن 10 رقم(tel)
            - آدرس -50 کاراکتر(add)
            مقدار ودیعه از نوع پول(deposit)
            2-جدول فیلم ها(tbl_film)
            -کد فیلم از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نام فیلم 20 کاراکتر (name)
            -کارگردان 20 کاراکتر (director)
            -محصول عدد(2004) (product)
          -بازیگر اصلی 20کاراکتر (actor)
            -نوع فیلم عدد (m_type) -> منظور media type هست
            -قیمت خرید از نوع پول (price)
           -تاریخ خرید ازنوع کارکتر 8 تایی(18/10/83) (s_date) -> منظور shop date
            -عکس فیلم از نوع تصویر (pic)
            - نوع فیلم(منظورم از نوع اکشن یا درام است) - عدد (ftype) منظور film type )
        3-نوع فیلم(برای فیلد شماره 6) (tbl_mtype)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
           - نوع 10کاراتر(DVD یا SVCD) ا(mtype) 
        4-نوع فیلم برای فیلد شماره 10 (tbl_ftype)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نوع 10کاراتر (ftype)
        5-بانک اجاره فیلم (tbl_lease)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
            -کد فیلم - عدد (fID)
            -تاریخ گرفتن 8 کاراکتر (tdate) منظور take date
            -تاریخ باز گرداندن 8کاراکتر (rdate) منظور return date 
        6-کد یوزر ها (tbl_user)
            -کد از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            -نام 20 کاراکتر (fname)
            -نام خانوادگی 30 کارکتر (lname)
            -نام کاربری 20کاراکتر (uname) منظور user name
            -رمز ورود 20 کاراکتر) (pass)
توجه تمام کدهای اضافه شونده کلید هستند.
خوب حال فکر کنم که نوبت نوشتن برنامه توسط دلفی می باشد برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنم که
یک فرم اول بسازیم . وبعد داخل آن فرم یک دکمه با نام (ویرایش)  یک دکمه بانام (کرایه) یک دکمه 
با نام (بازگشت فیلم) بگزاریم یعنی در این فرم سه دکمه طراحی نماییم 
حال خواهش میکنم ادامه را از همین جا شروع نمائید و بگوید در رویداهای این کلیدها چه دستوری 
و در رویداد فرم چه دستوری و فرمهای دیگر را شروع نمائید

با سلام خدمت تمام بچهای عزیز این قسمت ( تاپیک ) با اجازه میخواهم من هم به جمع شما بپیوندم 
 خیلی جاب بود شروع تاپیک از سال 83 شروع شده و هنوز به پایان نرسیده و حال 1385 میباشد یعنی چیزی در حدود 2 سال چه کار میخواهید بکنید 
اگر اجازه بدهید میخواهم که از اول شروع کنم یعنی 
1- پروژه :  ویدئو کلوپ 
2- تعداد بانک 4  با نامهای 
   1- بانک مشترکین
   2-بانک فیلم ها
   3-بانک نوع فیلم ها
   4-بانک اجاره
3-  مشخصات بانکها به صورت ذیل 
         1- بانک مشترکین(tbl_account)
            -کد مشترک(کلید)از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نام - 20 کارکتر (fname)
            - نام خانوادگی -30 کاراکتر (lname)
            - تلفن 10 رقم(tel)
            - آدرس -50 کاراکتر(add)
            مقدار ودیعه از نوع پول(deposit)
            2-جدول فیلم ها(tbl_film)
            -کد فیلم از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نام فیلم 20 کاراکتر (name)
            -کارگردان 20 کاراکتر (director)
            -محصول عدد(2004) (product)
          -بازیگر اصلی 20کاراکتر (actor)
            -نوع فیلم عدد (m_type) -> منظور media type هست
            -قیمت خرید از نوع پول (price)
           -تاریخ خرید ازنوع کارکتر 8 تایی(18/10/83) (s_date) -> منظور shop date
            -عکس فیلم از نوع تصویر (pic)
            - نوع فیلم(منظورم از نوع اکشن یا درام است) - عدد (ftype) منظور film type )
        3-نوع فیلم(برای فیلد شماره 6) (tbl_mtype)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
           - نوع 10کاراتر(DVD یا SVCD) ا(mtype) 
        4-نوع فیلم برای فیلد شماره 10 (tbl_ftype)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
            - نوع 10کاراتر (ftype)
        5-بانک اجاره فیلم (tbl_lease)
            -کد اضافه شونده (ID)
            -کد فیلم - عدد (fID)
            -تاریخ گرفتن 8 کاراکتر (tdate) منظور take date
            -تاریخ باز گرداندن 8کاراکتر (rdate) منظور return date 
        6-کد یوزر ها (tbl_user)
            -کد از نوع اضافه شونده (ID)
            -نام 20 کاراکتر (fname)
            -نام خانوادگی 30 کارکتر (lname)
            -نام کاربری 20کاراکتر (uname) منظور user name
            -رمز ورود 20 کاراکتر) (pass)
توجه تمام کدهای اضافه شونده کلید هستند.
خوب حال فکر کنم که نوبت نوشتن برنامه توسط دلفی می باشد برای این کار پیشنهاد میکنم که
یک فرم اول بسازیم . وبعد داخل آن فرم یک دکمه با نام (ویرایش)  یک دکمه بانام (کرایه) یک دکمه 
با نام (بازگشت فیلم) بگزاریم یعنی در این فرم سه دکمه طراحی نماییم 
حال خواهش میکنم ادامه را از همین جا شروع نمائید و بگوید در رویداهای این کلیدها چه دستوری 
و در رویداد فرم چه دستوری و فرمهای دیگر را شروع نمائید

امید است که تمام دوستان مراببخشند ولی خیلی خوشحال میشوم که بصورت جدی بحث را ادامه دهند :متفکر:

----------


## babaei_229

با سلام خدمت همه شما من هم هستم هم در یادگیری و هم اگر بلد باشم یاد میدهم

----------


## dreadlord

مثل اینکه این تاپیک تموشده است و انگار سوخته .اونایی که شروع کردند کجایند؟
به نظر من اگه اول اینتر فیس ساخته بشه سریعتر به جواب میرسیم.
ایتطور 2 سال که خوبه 10 سال دیگه خمهم به هیجا نمییرسیم!
...

----------


## smm_2007

با سلام من دیروز به جمع کاربران این تاپیک پیوستم ، امروز هم مدت زیادی را صرف خواندن مطالب کردم ، چیزهای زیادی یادگرفتم که باید از اساتید عزیز تشکر کنم. 
و گلایه دارم که چرا این بحث را به پایان نرسیده علتش چی بوده؟!؟ 
شاید اظهار نظر نکردن دوستان بوده به مطالب مفید نویسندگان و شلوغ شدن موضوع بوده است.
و اما سوالات بنده:

1) من یک alias برای اتصال به بانک اطلاعاتی MSSQL ساختم ولی کانکت نمی شود. یعنی پس از گذشت زمانی طولانی پیغام can not locate or connect to SQL server ... می دهد
درحالی که بر روی همان سیستم (اکس - پی ) SQL Server نسخه استاندارد نصب است و بانک اطلاعاتی هم تعریف شده و با ADO می توانم به آن متصل شوم.
2) برای قفل کردن رکورد در حال ویرایش در برنامه های تحت شبکه چه راهکاری وجود دارد.


اگر اساتید به من کمک کنند ممنون خواهم شد.

----------


## dkhatibi

نام سرور  را 127.0.0.1 و یک یوزر ساخته شده ی درست بگذارید.
در نهایت هم نام دیتابیسی وارد کنید در اینجا FilmDataBase

----------


## HosseinFQ

سلام
در وسطای این مطالب در مورد نحوه کانکت شدن بود که برنامه نویس رو مجبور می کنه هنگام نصب برنامه روی یه سیستم لخت و عور BDE رو حتما نصب کنه که بتونه از Alias استفاده کنه. من برای اینکه از شر این قضیه خلاص شم . اومدم و ConnectionString مربوط به ADOConnection  رو خودم به صورت پارامتر درآوردم. به این صورت که قسمتهایی که مربوط به تغییرات WorkStition و Server و Database بود رو خودم با استفاده از متغیر پر کردم.
مقدار دهی اولیه این متغیرها رو هم به عهده یک Ini فایل گذاشتم و از توی اون مقادیر رو می خونم.
انعطاف پذیری این کار فوق العاده زیاده و کفایت میکنه برای عوض کردن دیتابیس یا سرور یا کامپوتر ایستگاه کاری بیای و به صورت دستی یا توی برنامه خودت تنظیمات رو از نو Set کنی. به هر حال من فکر می کنم استفاده کمتر از فایلهای جانبی از آرزوهای یک برنامه Standalone هست.!!!!!

----------


## HosseinFQ

راستی یادم رفت بگم که خود پروژه  ظاهرا گم شد. چون هیچ مطلب مفیدی دیگه ندیدم. اگه تمایل داشتید می تونم در خدمت شما باشم.
یه تکه از اون متن کذایی 
[BaseConfig]
FirmTitle=کارخانه تولید .....
Server=SaleServer
ServerIP=192.168.2.15
DBaseName=SaleAssistant
BackupPath=E:\Backup

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه تمایل داشتید می تونم در خدمت شما باشم.


اگر تمایل داشتی به دوستان اینجا کمک کنی، بسم الله بگیر و راه حلت را برای دوستان توضیح بده، نه اینکه چهار خط کد بذاری، بعدشم بگی اگه تمایل داشتند، کمک می کنی.
برای روشن شدن مطلب، حتما به بخش 3 از مطلب مطرح شده در تاپیک زیر نگاهی بیانداز:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=76928

موفق باشی

----------


## leila63

سلام من با data base access تو دلفی دارم

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سلام من با data base access تو دلفی دارم


یعنی چی؟! با Access توی دلفی مشکل دارید؟ مشکلتون رو که نمی تونیم حدس بزنیم! چه مشکلی دارید؟ چه کارهایی انجام دادید؟ مشکل در کجا و به چه شکلی رخ میده؟ آیا سایت را جستجو کردید که شاید قبلا کسی همین مشکل شما را داشته بوده و در سایت جواب گرفته؟ آیا مشکل شما با Access مربوط به برنامه های Client/Server که موضوع این تاپیک هست میشه؟
به این سوال ها جواب بدید، و بعد موضوع را پیگیری کنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## lena abbaszadeh

سلام
من یه پروژه نوشتم با دیتا بیس access
حالا میخوام بذارمش رو شبکه
چی کار باید بکنم؟
plz help me

----------


## mossaferin

> من یه پروژه نوشتم با دیتا بیس access
> حالا میخوام بذارمش رو شبکه
> چی کار باید بکنم؟
> plz help me


مطرح کردن این سوال توی این تاپیک قدیمی جایز نبود
راهنمای استفاده از سایت رو مطالعه کن
از "حالت پیشرفته " استفاده کن و یه فایل اتچ کن

----------


## lena abbaszadeh

:ناراحت: شما قدیمیها هی حال ما جدیدارو بگیرین
چه فایلی اتچ کنم؟؟؟؟
tanx

----------


## alominum

جناب خانم عباس زاده به نظر بنده شما با مطالعه کامل این تاپیک به پاسخ خود می رسید...
توجه بیشتری معطوف فرمایید لطفاً...  :تشویق:  :چشمک: 
قدیم و جدید فرقی ندارد ...

----------

